# 

## Agnes2

Potrzebuje porady: czy ktoś stosował do izolacji POSADZKI na gruncie papę termozgrzewalną? Dziwna sprawa, bo w projekcie jest takie zalecenie, ale ludzie pukają mi po głowie, twierdząc , że to przesada. Mówią, że wystarczy zwykła papa. Czy jednak projektant nie wiedział, co robi? Kto ma rację? Wyczytalam też gdzieś, że takiej papy nie należy zaginać zbytnio, bo może pęknąć, a projekt mówi , aby papę wywinąć na fundament. No i kto ma rację????????? Prosze o pomoc!

----------


## krzysztofh

Jeżeli izolacja na chudziaku nie leży w jednej płaszczyźnie z izolacją poziomą na ściankch fundamentowych to aby mieć ciągłość izolacji należy taką papę położyć zgodnie z jej technologią, czyli na goroąco tzn podgrzać palnikiem i wywinąć na ściankę fundamentową i połączyć z wystającą ze ściany izolacją poziomą. Tak miałem w kotłowni i garażu, gdzie poziom chudziaka był niższy niż koniec ścian fundamentowych.
Przy posadzkach bez podpiwniczenia jest to dobry pomysł na suchy dom.

----------


## kaltam

Oczywiście, że trzeba wywinąć. Niektórzy zatrzymali się w rozwoju.

----------


## Pagin

Agnes2 - zajrzyj do Dziennika Budowy RYDZA, znajdziesz tam opis i zdjecia

----------


## araman

> Jeżeli izolacja na chudziaku nie leży w jednej płaszczyźnie z izolacją poziomą na ściankch fundamentowych to aby mieć ciągłość izolacji należy taką papę położyć zgodnie z jej technologią, czyli na goroąco tzn podgrzać palnikiem i wywinąć na ściankę fundamentową i połączyć z wystającą ze ściany izolacją poziomą. Tak miałem w kotłowni i garażu, gdzie poziom chudziaka był niższy niż koniec ścian fundamentowych.
> Przy posadzkach bez podpiwniczenia jest to dobry pomysł na suchy dom.


Miałem dokładnie taką samą sytuacje i tak samo zrobiłem. Izolacja musi mięć ciągłość i musi spełnaić swoją rolę a nie tyko tam być. Uważam że papa powinna być zgrzana w każdym miejscu i to bardzo dokładnie. Myśle że większe koszty zrekompensuje spokojny sen. U mojego sasiada przez kilkanaście lat było sucho a teraz coś się zmieniło i zaczyna mu podsiąkać podłoga w garażu, niestety nie wiem jak ma zrobioną izolacje ale warto w tym przypadku dmuchać na zimne

----------


## pasco

Ale po co od razu papa termozgrzewalna? Nie lepiej zwykła papa izolacyjna sklejona na lepik? Izoluje tak samo, a jest taniej.

----------


## Betka

No ciekawe. Jak mam na fundamencie folie izoplex to ciekawe jak ją połącze z jakąkolwiek papą??
Papa za tekturze kosztuje 200zł.
Papa na lepiku na gorąco 400zł.
Papa termozgrzewlana 800zł.
No i jak mam to zrobić??

----------


## Betka

Podałam ceny na moją posadzke około 120m.

----------


## pasco

Położyć folię!!! Folię łączyć z folią a papę z papą - ja przyjmuje taką zasadę.

----------


## ankalenka

Przy papie na lepik może być problem ze styropianem, bo większość lepików go żre. Ja mam papę termozgrzewalną, wszędzie gdzie na parterze ma być parkiet kierownik kazał ułożyć dwie warstwy, bo mamy wysoko wody gruntowe. Dodam tylko że zamiast chudziaka wylaliśmy B20 około 17 cm... Przed kładzeniem papy zostały usunięte "strupy" z betonu w okolicach ścian, a połączenia ścian zostały wyrobione na obło żeby papa się nie łamała. Całość została pomalowana Visbitem i na to poszła papa podgrzana palnikiem. Druga warstwa wydaje mi się przesadą, ale mój kierownik budowy jest moim wujkiem, i nie chcę potem wysłuchiwać przy każdych świętach/imieninach że trzeba było dać drugą warstwę...

----------


## wojciechb

A ja chce zrobić izolacje na gruncie w domu podpiwniczonym i również myślałem o papie termozgrzewalnej a potem na to wylewka. 
Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia i poradzi czy lepiej zrobić na papie termozrzewalnej (wydaje mi się że tak dokładnie to nigdy się nie zgrzeje)
czy lepiej na zwykłej łączonej lepikiem na zimno.
Pozdrawiam
Wojtek

----------


## ankalenka

widziałeś kiedyś jak kładzie się papę palnikiem? przywiera doskonale, tylko należy dobrze przygotować podłoże..

----------


## RYDZU

Ja u siebie wykonywałem samodzielnie ilozację poziomą z papy termozgrzewalnej. 
Robota naprawdę przyjemna - no może samo dźwiganie papy nie nie jest przyjemne.
Najważniejsze jest dokładne wykonanie połączeń poszczególnych pasów papy ze sobą
i z izolacją poziomą ścian. To czy papa przyklei sie do chudziaka czy nie - uważam 
za zupełnie nieistotne bo całość będzie solidnie dociśnięta.
Treningu wymaga tylko zgrzewanie papy z folią wystającą ze ścian - za duża temperatura 
niszczy folię - trzeba solidnie rozgrzać papę i wtedy szybko ją dociskać.
Koszt papy na 130 m2 domu to 730 pln + butla gazu 32 pln. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztofh

Ważne aby po położeniu papy położyć na nią folię budowlaną, gdyż w przeciwnym wypadku styropian położony bezpośrednio na papę będzie znikał.

----------


## Jankes

Niech Cie nie obchodza pukajacy sie w czolo. Ja tez mialem takich, co mowili, ze to jest przedrazanie a jednak sie zdecydowalem na pape. tym bardziej, ze na fundament pod sciany tez byla dana papa. Wiec to sie wszystko ladnie skleilo i jest git, Oprocz tego folia pod styropian tez byla. 
Pozdrawiam
Jankes

----------


## inwestor

A ja bym papy wcale nie dawał. Zastosowałbym EUROLAN jeśli to ma być izolacja przeciwwilgociowa a jeśli przeciwwodna to jakąś przyzwoitą masę uszczelniajacą. Na pewno nie żadne folie ani papy cos co się nakłada przy pomocy pedzla lub pacy, jest trwale elastyczne i mozna wszedzie tym dojść. Takie środki sa tańsze i dużo lepsze od papy która bardzo trudno szczelnie wykonać izolację. Mało tego jak sie policzy koszty papy termo daja czasem 2 x papa termo to mozna się załamać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## janzar

> Potrzebuje porady: czy ktoś stosował do izolacji POSADZKI na gruncie papę termozgrzewalną? Dziwna sprawa, bo w projekcie jest takie zalecenie, ale ludzie pukają mi po głowie, twierdząc , że to przesada. Mówią, że wystarczy zwykła papa. Czy jednak projektant nie wiedział, co robi? Kto ma rację? Wyczytalam też gdzieś, że takiej papy nie należy zaginać zbytnio, bo może pęknąć, a projekt mówi , aby papę wywinąć na fundament. No i kto ma rację????????? Prosze o pomoc!


to nie woda gruntowa jest grożna w tym przypadku lecz wilgoć kapilarna ,która wystepuje zawsze
folia budowlana o gr. 0,2mm nie może stanowić izolacji bo ulegnie przekłuciu i przetarciu
izolacje powłokowe aby spełniały rolę izolacji muszą być nakładane dwuwarstwowo ,średnie zuzycie ok.  3 mm x 1,7 = 5,1 kg/1m2
a wiec papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa 

szukaj 
_przenikanie kapilarne wilgoci 
posadzka na gruncie 
jastrych_

----------


## remx

Szukaj

przenikanie kapilarne wilgoci 
posadzka na gruncie 
jastrych 
janzar

----------


## inwestor

> Napisał Agnes2
> 
> Potrzebuje porady: czy ktoś stosował do izolacji POSADZKI na gruncie papę termozgrzewalną? Dziwna sprawa, bo w projekcie jest takie zalecenie, ale ludzie pukają mi po głowie, twierdząc , że to przesada. Mówią, że wystarczy zwykła papa. Czy jednak projektant nie wiedział, co robi? Kto ma rację? Wyczytalam też gdzieś, że takiej papy nie należy zaginać zbytnio, bo może pęknąć, a projekt mówi , aby papę wywinąć na fundament. No i kto ma rację????????? Prosze o pomoc!
> 
> 
> to nie woda gruntowa jest grożna w tym przypadku lecz wilgoć kapilarna ,która wystepuje zawsze
> folia budowlana o gr. 0,2mm nie może stanowić izolacji bo ulegnie przekłuciu i przetarciu
> izolacje powłokowe aby spełniały rolę izolacji muszą być nakładane dwuwarstwowo ,średnie zuzycie ok.  3 mm x 1,7 = 5,1 kg/1m2
> a wiec papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa


Czy aby dobrze to policzyłeś bo to raczej wychodzi 0,5kg/m2 a nie 5 kg. W instrukcjach tez tak piszą że ok. 0,5 a nie 5 kg.
Izolacje powłokowe maja jeszcze taką zaletę że najpierw podłoże betonowe sie gruntuje rozcieńczonym preparatem który ładnie wsiąka w beton i zamyka pory w jego warstwie. Póżniej na takie uszczelnione podłoże daje się te minimum 0,5 kg na m2. Myślę że jest to lepsza izolacja przeciwwilgociowa niz rózne papy którymi trudno wykonać szczelną izolację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## janzar

> Napisał janzar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnes2
> 
> ...


Czy aby dobrze to policzyłeś bo to raczej wychodzi 0,5kg/m2 a nie 5 kg. W instrukcjach tez tak piszą że ok. 0,5 a nie 5 kg.

_średnie zużycie izolacji powłokowej to 1,7 kg suchego materiału  o grubości 1 mm na 1 m2
średnia grubość powłoki to 3 mm
3 mm x 1,7 = 5,1 kg przy 3 mm
SOPRO DSF  523
www.sopro.pl
POZDRAWIAM  I ZAPRASZAM DO LEKTURY_

----------


## inwestor

Faktycznie Janzar aż sprawdziłem wychodzi ok. 3kG Eurolanu  na m2. Sorry dawno już to robiłem więc pamięć już słaba.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## janzar

http://www.deitermann.pl

EUROLAN CZY PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA

----------


## Pagin

> http://www.deitermann.pl
> 
> EUROLAN CZY PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA


To jak Janzar Eurolan czy papa?
Pozdrowienia

----------


## janzar

> Napisał janzar
> 
> http://www.deitermann.pl
> 
> EUROLAN CZY PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA
> 
> 
> To jak Janzar Eurolan czy papa?
> Pozdrowienia


_ZALECAM PAPĘ  TERMOZGRZEWALNĄ PODKLADOWĄ NP MIN V 60 S 30 LUB 35 JAKO NAJTAŃSZE Z MOŻLIWYCH ROZWIĄZAŃ NA IZOLACJĘ PODŁOŻY NA GRUNCIE, NA NIĄ OCZYWIŚCIE FOLIĘ BUDOWLANĄ ,STYROPIAN,FOLIĘ I JASTRYCH_

POZDRAWIAM JANZAR

----------


## AVID

O jeeeeeeeeeeeee jak cudownie że jest to forum :smile: : :smile:

----------


## Agnes2

O tak! Forum to cudowny wynalazek i świetna pomoc ! Dzięki wam, wiem  ,co robić. Dzięki wszystkim za opinie.

Zrobię, Janzar, jak mówisz.Zastanawiam sie tylko,czy jest jakiś specjalistyczny produkt do gruntowania betonu przed położeniem tej papy.Słyszałam o Visibicie . Może być?????  :Roll:

----------


## maxymov

> O tak! Forum to cudowny wynalazek i świetna pomoc ! Dzięki wam, wiem  ,co robić. Dzięki wszystkim za opinie.
> 
> Zrobię, Janzar, jak mówisz.Zastanawiam sie tylko,czy jest jakiś specjalistyczny produkt do gruntowania betonu przed położeniem tej papy.Słyszałam o Visibicie . Może być?????


  Visibit, dysperbit, abizol do wyboru, do koloru

----------


## janzar

> Napisał Agnes2
> 
> O tak! Forum to cudowny wynalazek i świetna pomoc ! Dzięki wam, wiem  ,co robić. Dzięki wszystkim za opinie.
> 
> Zrobię, Janzar, jak mówisz.Zastanawiam sie tylko,czy jest jakiś specjalistyczny produkt do gruntowania betonu przed położeniem tej papy.Słyszałam o Visibicie . Może być????? 
> 
> 
>  _Visibit, dysperbit, abizol do wyboru, do koloru_





nie trzeba gruntować podłoża przed położeniem papy termozgrzewalnej

----------


## maxymov

> Napisał maxymov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnes2
> 
> ...



  Jak ktoś chce, czemu nie.
  Osobiście spotkałem się przy inwestycjach "wielometrowych" z gruntowaniem przy pomocy Abizolu np: strop garażu podziemnego.

----------


## Agnes2

Oczywiście chciałabym zaoszczędzić czas i pieniądze.Z waszych wypowiedzi wynika,że to gruntowanie NIE JEST KONIECZNE. Czyli kładziemy papę na zwykły chudziak? W sumie chyba tak lepiej, bo zanim taki np. abizol czy dysperbit wyschnie, to tez czas mija.Przecież papę termozgrzewlną kładzie sie na SUCHE podłoże, prawda?  :Roll:

----------


## maxymov

Czas schnięcia dyspebitu jest śmieszny, bo ok 1 dzień

  Pozdrawiam

  PS: najważniejszą sprawą przy kładzeniu papy jest szczelność połączenia pomiędzy poszczególnymi kawałkami a nie siła przyklejenia do podłoża.

----------

ankalenka, co dokładnie zostało pomalowane tym Visbitem ?
I które dokładnie "połączenia ścian zostały wyrobione na obło"?




> Przy papie na lepik może być problem ze styropianem, bo większość lepików go żre. Ja mam papę termozgrzewalną, wszędzie gdzie na parterze ma być parkiet kierownik kazał ułożyć dwie warstwy, bo mamy wysoko wody gruntowe. Dodam tylko że zamiast chudziaka wylaliśmy B20 około 17 cm... Przed kładzeniem papy zostały usunięte "strupy" z betonu w okolicach ścian, a połączenia ścian zostały wyrobione na obło żeby papa się nie łamała. Całość została pomalowana Visbitem i na to poszła papa podgrzana palnikiem. Druga warstwa wydaje mi się przesadą, ale mój kierownik budowy jest moim wujkiem, i nie chcę potem wysłuchiwać przy każdych świętach/imieninach że trzeba było dać drugą warstwę...

----------


## jareko

> ....PS: najważniejszą sprawą przy kładzeniu papy jest szczelność połączenia pomiędzy poszczególnymi kawałkami a nie siła przyklejenia do podłoża.


np. papa termozgrzewalna bezposrednio na welnie - niczym podloze nie gruntowane a jednak dziala  :smile: )))

----------


## PRO

Janzar jakbys jeszcze raz napisał jaka papa nie koniecznie najdrozsza czy najtańsza, ale ta technicznie najlepsza, i jeszcze jaka grubość folii do posadzki na gruncie.

----------


## janzar

> Janzar jakbys jeszcze raz napisał jaka papa nie koniecznie najdrozsza czy najtańsza, ale ta technicznie najlepsza, i jeszcze jaka grubość folii do posadzki na gruncie.


*witam  
stosuję papę termozgrzewalną  V 60 S 35
folia budowlana jako dystans między papa termo i styropianem  oraz jako warstwa poślizgowa między jastrychem i styropianem o gr. 0,15 mm lub 0,20 mm po jednej warstwie 

pozdrawiam 
Jan Zaremba 
www.zaremba.com.pl*

----------


## PRO

Janzar czy mogę zastosowac papę V80 S40 bo taka jest akurat w hurtownii???

----------

> Jeżeli izolacja na chudziaku nie leży w jednej płaszczyźnie z izolacją poziomą na ściankch fundamentowych to aby mieć ciągłość izolacji należy taką papę położyć zgodnie z jej technologią, czyli na goroąco tzn podgrzać palnikiem i wywinąć na ściankę fundamentową i połączyć z wystającą ze ściany izolacją poziomą. Tak miałem w kotłowni i garażu, gdzie poziom chudziaka był niższy niż koniec ścian fundamentowych.
> Przy posadzkach bez podpiwniczenia jest to dobry pomysł na suchy dom.


W którym miejscu zgrzewałeś: na chudziaku ?(to chyba najbardziej sensowne miejsce). Czy Papę nagrzewałeś też na przegięciach? Jak to było robione? 
Mam dokładnie ten sam układ wokół kuchni, nie bardzo mogę sobie wyobrazić szczegóły izolacji poziomej w tym miejscu.

BTW - zamierzam pod papę położyć warstwę folli, grubości 5mm, żeby dodatkowo ochronić papę przed uszkodzeniem na przełamaniu. Czy taka grubość folii wystarczy, jak sądzicie?

----------


## ewadora

Witam.
Pewnie to pytanie wyda sie wiekszości śmieszne - ale dla mnie to jest zagadka. Czy papę termozgrzewalna na chudziaku zgrzewamy tylko na zakładach czy też próbujemy "dogrzać" ją do chudziaka?
Czy ktos byłby tak dobry  i mnie "objaśnił"  w tej kwestii.
Będę wdzięczna.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinezio

Jak pisano wcześniej - najważniejsze jest zgrzanie pasków papy ze sobą, ale IMO warto też przypalić papę do podłogi  :smile: 
Ja też jestem właśnie na etapie hydroizolacji chudziaka. Używam papy Super Werner PYE V60 (modyfikowana papa SBS wierzchniego krycia) i normalnie żałuję, że nie słyszałem o papach modyfikowanych SBS, gdy kładłem kawałki pod ściany  :sad:  Pod ścianami mam jakieś takie dziadostwo papierowe, b. sztywne i kruche, które aby przypalić do ściany muszę praktycznie roztopić, a potem długo trzymać, żeby zastygło. Natomiast ta papa modyfikowana SBS jest b. elastyczna i nie ma żadnego problemu, żeby ją wygiąć i ułożyć po lekkim podgrzaniu.

Czy papy modyfikowane SBS też wyżerają styropian (czyli czy trzeba dawać folię budowlaną na takie papy)?

----------


## ewadora

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie. CZy  wobec tego na chudziaku smarujesz jakimś dysperbitem? Pisali wczesniej ,ze nie trzeba. Jeśli jednak nie smarowac to watpie czy papa zechce się przykleić do chudziaka ,gdzie mnóstwo pyłu lezy.
Ja tez mam tę papę ( tylko z firmy swisspor- czarna mamba  :wink:  -kładłam na dach i od razu wiedziałam ,ze na podłoge musi byc tez taka.
u  nie niestety pod ścianami jest nie papa tylko folia PCV izowinyl 1,1 mm grubości ( murarze twierdzili ,że lepsza niż papa to się na nią zgodziłam ).Teraz mam problem jak to razem połaczyć. W wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/folia-w-podlodze,t121425.htm P.A. Wilhelmi radzi  , aby połaczyc je lepikiem na zimno - tylko czy wtedy lepik nie "zje" styropianu?
A moze spróbować to jakoś zgrzewać?
CZy ktoś praktykował?
Jeszcze jedno pytanie - 
czy izolacja pod ścianami powinna byc wywinięta na ścianę czy na podłogę.
Z tego co pamiętam to raczej na podlogę. Natomiast w tamtym wątku forumowicze rysują wywiniętą na ścianę.
To jak w końcu to ma być?

pozdrawiam i dzięki za odpowiedzi

----------


## Martinezio

Tak, smaruję disprobit-em od Tytana. Wg opisów jest styro-friendly (użyłem go też do izolacji pionowej fundamentów i jak na razie styro nie znika, więc jest ok). Przed posmarowaniem dodatkowo pozamiatałem i odkurzyłem odkurzaczem. Trochę tego pyłu zawsze się wessie  :wink:

----------


## Remik_Programista

Ja też poszedłem w ślady papy termozgrzewalnej modyfikowanej SBS-em firmy ICOPAL. Trochę drogo wyszło bo na cały domek z zakładami i pod mury potrzebowałem około 120m2 i wyszło 1700pln niestety.
A i nie daje żadnej folii.
Oto zdjęcia podłogi przygotowanej SiplatPrimer i papy jeszcze nie zgrzanej.

----------


## janzar

> Napisał PRO
> 
> Janzar jakbys jeszcze raz napisał jaka papa nie koniecznie najdrozsza czy najtańsza, ale ta technicznie najlepsza, i jeszcze jaka grubość folii do posadzki na gruncie.
> 
> 
> *witam  
> stosuję papę termozgrzewalną  V 60 S 35
> folia budowlana jako dystans między papa termo i styropianem  oraz jako warstwa poślizgowa między jastrychem i styropianem o gr. 0,15 mm lub 0,20 mm po jednej warstwie 
> 
> ...









> Ja też poszedłem w ślady papy termozgrzewalnej modyfikowanej SBS-em firmy ICOPAL. Trochę drogo wyszło bo na cały domek z zakładami i pod mury potrzebowałem około 120m2 i wyszło 1700pln niestety.
> A i nie daje żadnej folii.
> Oto zdjęcia podłogi przygotowanej SiplatPrimer i papy jeszcze nie zgrzanej.



witam 
do Remik_Programista  spod pióra mi to wyjąłes brawo i niech inni biorą przykład bez zbędnych oszczędności 

mój poprzedni post jest sprzed kilku lat i wtedy juz byla to rewolucja chociaż nadal wielu traktuje folie budowlaną 0.2mm jako izolację
kto mnie poznał wie że odmawiam wykonania jastrychu bez dobrej izolacji

wg stanu wiedzy na dziś poniższy  przykład jest rozwiązaniem obecnie obowiązującym
http://fundament.icopal.pl/doc/swf/radon/r_231a.pdf

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Istotą izolacji jest jej ciągłość. Istotne jest zgrzanie połączeń. Oczywiście nie zaszkodzi przygrzanie do podłoża po uprzednim zagruntowaniu! Nie da się na gorąco połączyć papy z folią fundamentową. Można to zrobić za pomocą papy samoprzylepnej lub lepiku na zimno. Papy termozgrzewalne i lepik na zimno są obojętne dla styropianu. Chcąc mieć absolutną pewność można na papę dodatkowo położyć właśnie folię budowlaną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## darekw127

> lepik na zimno są obojętne dla styropianu


Czy aby na pewno? Zawsze myślałem, że właśnie lepik na zimno jest na bazie rozpuszczalników i zjada styropian.

A czy miejsce łączenia folii na chudziakui papy na fundamencie można skleić np. dysperbitem? Oczywiście uwzględniając kilkunastocentymetrowy zakład. Obecnie mam izolację ścian zrobioną z papy, ale izolacji posadzki raczej zrobię z folii.

----------


## tcsmile

a ja mam jeszcze jedno zapytanie odnosnie papy termozgrzewalnej. powiedzcie mi jaka jest jej trwalosc (w rolkach) bo mam jakies 7 rolek starej papy w garazu ktora ma chyba z 10 lat i chcialbym ja wykorzystac jako izolacje lawy fundamentowej...? 
wyda czy moge sobie odpuscic?

----------


## tcsmile

a ja mam jeszcze jedno zapytanie odnosnie papy termozgrzewalnej. powiedzcie mi jaka jest jej trwalosc (w rolkach) bo mam jakies 7 rolek starej papy w garazu ktora ma chyba z 10 lat i chcialbym ja wykorzystac jako izolacje lawy fundamentowej...? 
wyda czy moge sobie odpuscic?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wyda, bez obaw. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Remik_Programista

> a ja mam jeszcze jedno zapytanie odnosnie papy termozgrzewalnej. powiedzcie mi jaka jest jej trwalosc (w rolkach) bo mam jakies 7 rolek starej papy w garazu ktora ma chyba z 10 lat i chcialbym ja wykorzystac jako izolacje lawy fundamentowej...?
> wyda czy moge sobie odpuscic?


Najlepiej zobacz co to za papa (producent i typ), odwiedź stronę producenta ewentualnie kontakt z doradcą technicznym producenta i wszystko wiadomo.

*janzar*, cieszę się, że ktoś docenia moje wysiłki.

Budując takim sposobem domek nie jest tani ale przyoszczędzę na "wystroju" wnętrz.

----------


## Remik_Programista

I jeszcze fotka z pierwszej warstwy pustaków. Papa z zakładem co by zgrzać można było.

----------


## krzysno

A ja po poradach "janzara" (dziękuję) dałem papę termozgrzewalną s60v35 i na to 2x atestowaną folie budowlaną 0,3mm
papę kładłem sam - dokładnie 
całość 1028zł + 50 za butlę z gazem  :big grin:  za 100m2

----------


## darekw127

A ja mam pytanie. Jak poradzić sobie z mocowaniem rur CO, które leżą na folii / papie? Przecież mocowanie ich do chudziaka oznacza dziurawienie hydroizolacji...

Jak macie zamiar to rozwiązać albo jak to rozwiązaliście?

----------


## darekw127

Jeszcze miałem coś napisać.

Byłem dziś w składzie folii i oglądałem folię izolacyjną 0,5mm, z atestem zresztą. Konia z rzędem temu, komu by się udało ją przetrzeć w czasie robót. Myślę, że taką właśnie zastosuję pod styropian. I nie trzeba nic łączyć, bo jej szerokość jest większa niż największy wymiar w domu (ot taki mały domek  :Smile:  ).

A to:




> dałem papę termozgrzewalną s60v35 i na to 2x atestowaną folie budowlaną 0,3mm


to już chyba lekka przesada, o ile oczywiście nie mieszkasz na bagnach, czy tam innych jakichś podmokłych terenach.   :big grin:

----------


## Wirecki

> Ja też poszedłem w ślady papy termozgrzewalnej modyfikowanej SBS-em firmy ICOPAL. Trochę drogo wyszło bo na cały domek z zakładami i pod mury potrzebowałem około 120m2 i wyszło 1700pln niestety


Zastanawiam sie nad takim rozwiązaniem, ale sama papa to koszt ok 19,5 zł za m2 (na allegro nawet 25 zł). Mógłbyś podać namiar na taniego sprzedawcę albo przedstawić szczegóły wyliczeń?

----------


## Remik_Programista

Firma ROMONT w Częstochowie. Cena to około 15pln / 1m2 brutto z fakturą.
Podobno potaniało teraz i można kupić taniej.[/u]

----------


## Wirecki

cennikowo u nich 21,09 netto za m2. Dostałeś 45% rabatu ?? 
A gdzie koszty roztworu gruntującego? Trochę mi nie pasują Twoje wyliczenia, chociaż chciałbym, żeby tak było.....

----------


## ewadora

ja kupowałam tu :
www.pemdystrybucja.pl. Gośc konkretny, solidny - tylko,że u nich trzeba kupic na palety . Papa  swisspor czarna mamba SBS MAX PYE PV 160
S28. Cena 12,50 zł brutto  :smile: . Na palecie 200 m2. Kupowałam akutrat na dach i na podogę.

----------


## mike01

Fajny temat  bo sam jestem przed wylewkami ale brakuje mi kilku informacji.

Nikt nie wspomnial o stosowaniu papy pod ogrzewanie podlogowe.
Czy nie uwazacie ze zastosowanie papy termozgrzewalnej a pozniej ogrzewania podlogowego spowoduje ze zima pojawi sie w domku niemily smrodek z papy?
A moze przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym zabronione jest stosowanie papy???
Czy uwazacie ze oddzielenie papy od styropianu folia budowlana(nawet 0,5mm) zapewni 100% brak reakcji utleniania sie styro????

----------


## Wirecki

Brakuje Ci informacji bo nie szukasz, a było.
Szybciej smród pojawi się od złego plastyfikatora do wylewki.
Nie jest zabronione.
Nie jest potrzebna tak gruba folia. 

I to nie moja opinia, tylko znaleziona na forum. Pozdr.

----------


## krzysno

> to już chyba lekka przesada, o ile oczywiście nie mieszkasz na bagnach, czy tam innych jakichś podmokłych terenach.


Może i przesada, ale mój "wykonawca" o którym napiszę dużo gdy uda mi się go już pozbyć, zamiast 15 cm warstwy piachu pod chudziak wysypał ledwie 2 auta żwiru, tak że w niektórych miejscach chudziak leży prosto na glinie. Podciąga kapilarnie, i po ostatnich opadach był mokry. 
wody gruntowe w tym momencie, po opadach mam jakieś 0,5 - 1,0 m pod powierzchnią 
wolałem nie ryzykować
dodam jeszcze że wszystkie połączenia folii kleiłem specjalną taśmą klejącą  :big grin:  
to też pewnie przesada  :Wink2:

----------


## krzysno

> Fajny temat  bo sam jestem przed wylewkami ale brakuje mi kilku informacji.
> 
> Nikt nie wspomnial o stosowaniu papy pod ogrzewanie podlogowe.
> Czy nie uwazacie ze zastosowanie papy termozgrzewalnej a pozniej ogrzewania podlogowego spowoduje ze zima pojawi sie w domku niemily smrodek z papy?
> A moze przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym zabronione jest stosowanie papy???
> Czy uwazacie ze oddzielenie papy od styropianu folia budowlana(nawet 0,5mm) zapewni 100% brak reakcji utleniania sie styro????


dużo na ten temat czytałem na forum, a także rozmawiałem z Janzarem
moim zdaniem nie będzie śmierdzialo

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Czy uwazacie ze oddzielenie papy od styropianu folia budowlana(nawet 0,5mm) zapewni 100% brak reakcji utleniania sie styro????


A co ma papa do utleniania się styropianu. Papa termozgrzewalna i lepik nie wchodzą w reakcje ze styropianem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba_x

a jak poprawnie uszczelnić narożniki jeśli poziom chudziaka jest poniżej  końca fundamentu ? i jeszcze jedno fundament mam zakończony nie papą ale specjalną grubą folią , czy zagiąć ją w duł i na to papa termo. czy najpierw papę termo wywinąć na fundament a na nią tą specjalną folię fundamentową ?

czy V60 S42H CZARNA MAMBA jest elastyczna jak papy z SBS ?

----------


## pblochu

Te wszystkie obawy przed zapachem przerwaniem klejeniem 
Ja zrobiłem trochę inaczej
Najpierw papa na chudziaku
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...f7a163040.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bdc3f218d.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...50a82b7b1.html

A potem tylko w górę i zero problemów z dalszą izolacją
PS 
jak się wkleja fotki???

----------


## Martinezio

> Te wszystkie obawy przed zapachem przerwaniem klejeniem 
> Ja zrobiłem trochę inaczej


A nie bałeś się, że Ci zniszczą tę papę w trakcie budowania? Przecież jak postawią na niej np. rusztowanie stalowe, to się ta papa w tym miejscu zniszczy (to rusztowanie trochę jednak waży, a na dole żadnego zabezpieczenia z reguły nie ma). To tylko przykład, a można ich podać znacznie więcej.



> PS 
> jak się wkleja fotki???


Piszesz tak:


```

```

Uważaj tylko, aby adres kończył się rozszerzeniem akceptowanym przez to forum (jpg, bmp, gif, png). Inne nie zostaną przekonwertowane na obrazki.

----------


## pblochu

No właśnie 
gdybym umiał wkleić   :oops:   :oops:  

w kolejności było tak:
najpierw chudziak 
potem papa 
na to ~40mm  betonu (cement + piach (1:6) + betonszczel)

Nic się nie zniszczyło pomimo że w takim stanie przetrwało zimę i całą budowę

----------


## Martinezio

> No właśnie 
> gdybym umiał wkleić


To proste  :wink:  Adres bezpośredni obrazka uzyskasz zawsze, gdy otworzysz obrazek z jakiejś strony www, klikniesz na nim prawym klawiszem i wybierzesz z menu "Właściwości" - tam będzie adres  do niego - wystarczy skopiować i wkleić pomiędzy znaczniki [img]  :smile: 




> w kolejności było tak:
> najpierw chudziak 
> potem papa 
> na to ~40mm  betonu (cement + piach (1:6) + betonszczel)
> 
> Nic się nie zniszczyło pomimo że w takim stanie przetrwało zimę i całą budowę


A jaką papę używałeś? Nie zniszczyło się, bo ten beton ochronił papę... Tylko zastanawiam się, jak z konstrukcją podłogi będzie u Ciebie - będzie te 4 cm powyżej projektowanej, czy już tak w projekcie miałeś?
Rozwiązanie generalnie ciekawe, o ile te 4 dodatkowe cm zostały uwzględnione w projekcie...

----------


## pblochu

Ściany stawiasz dopiero od warstwy osłonowej dla papy tak że nic Ci się nic nie zmienia w powyższym ciągu wymiarowym. Po prostu budynek będzie pozornie wyższy o 40mm

----------


## ewadora

> a jak poprawnie uszczelnić narożniki jeśli poziom chudziaka jest poniżej  końca fundamentu ? i jeszcze jedno fundament mam zakończony nie papą ale specjalną grubą folią , czy zagiąć ją w duł i na to papa termo. czy najpierw papę termo wywinąć na fundament a na nią tą specjalną folię fundamentową ?


Ja mam podobnie - folia pod ścianami a chudziak z kolei powyżej poziomu folii - co tez skutkuje dziurami w narożnikach - nie licząc tych,które porobili sami murarze stawiajac niechlujnie rusztowania   :Evil: 
 Poradzono mi próbować skleić papę z folią emulsją Dachobitum do klejenia styropianu do rożnych  powierzchni ( więc na pewno go nie "zeżre"  :smile: . Zakupiłam kubełek tego specyfiku- będę miała we wtorek. Jak zrobię eksperyment to napiszę  :smile: .

[/quote] czy V60 S42H CZARNA MAMBA jest elastyczna jak papy z SBS ?[/quote]
niestety nie wiem choc przypuszczam ,ze nie ( jest na osnowie z welonu szklanego) . A do czego ta papa ma słuzyć?
Jest to papa wierzchniego krycia - tak więc na izolacje chudziaka raczej się nie nadaje.

----------


## ewadora

> w kolejności było tak:
> najpierw chudziak 
> potem papa 
> na to ~40mm  betonu (cement + piach (1:6) + betonszczel)


super pomysł - tylko moi murarze mieli inna technikę wykonania  :smile: .
Najpierw postawili budynek , a potem robili chudziak  :Lol:

----------


## listek

> Jest to papa wierzchniego krycia - tak więc na izolacje chudziaka raczej się nie nadaje.


Dlaczego?

----------


## ewadora

Nie jestem fachowcem w tej dziedzinie ,ale po moich "przygodach" z dachem wiem ,ze w papie wierzchniego krycia jest gruba posypka ,która duzo łatwiej podciąga wilgoć niż ta z papy podkładowej - więc na zasadzie analogii  :Lol:  .
Wprawdzie ta posypka ma być niby na zewnątrz od wilgoci - ale konia z rzędem temu kto da 100% gwarancje ,że nigdzie nieszczelności  nie będzie miał w takim wypadku ( vide narożniki , gdy chudziak jest powyżej lub poniżej izolacji poziomej pod ścianami )[/i]

----------


## Martinezio

Ja kryję chudziaka papą wierzchnią z posypką i jakoś nie czuję, aby coś było nie tak. Cały wic polega na tym, aby dobrze pozgrzewać zakłady. Jeśli wszystko będzie ok, to nie ma bata, żeby cokolwiek przeciągnęło - przecież posypka to tylko wierzch, a całe "dobro" kryje się pod tą posypką - masy bitumiczne, osnowa, cuda wianki i tajemnice producentów  :wink: 
U mnie ostatnio w czasie silnych deszczów przeciągnęło trochę wody przez piankę pod drzwiami tarasowymi. Woda poleciała po papie i stanęła sobie w jakiejś dolince na zgrzewie i stoi (jest chłodno, więc nie wysycha), a posypka niczego nie chłonie.

----------


## Wirecki

Czy gruntowanie podłoża pod papę Icopala Fundament SBS, np. ich Siplast Primer`em jest konieczne? Czy w ogóle gruntowanie pod papę termo jest konieczne?
*Remik* - czy Siplast Primer wysycha zupełnie, tak że można chodzić po zagruntowanej podłodze, czy trzeba od razu wyjeżdzać z papą?

----------


## tom13

Nam pozostało po papowaniu dachu kilka rolek czarnej mamby SBS MAX PYE PV200 S40 mam nadzieję, że można ją użyć do izolacji podłogi na gruncie. Na jaką szerokość powinna zachodzić jedna papa na drugą – wystarczy 10cm czy może więcej?. No i oczywiście nie wiem czy smarować chudziak dysperbitem czy jest to zbędne. Wykonawca twierdzi , że nie trzeba , zobaczymy co powie kierownik.

----------


## Martinezio

Możesz spokojnie kłaść - papa na chudziaku nie musi być estetyczna, a jedynie ma być szczelna :> Co do smarowania - izolacji nigdy za wiele :> Smarowanie jest najlepszą izolacją i gdyby nie fakt, że powłoka dysprobitu (lub innego bitumu) jest wrażliwa na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, to nie trzeba by było żadnej papy.

----------


## ewadora

Melduję z  pola bitwy ,ze moja Folia PCV ( gruba) spod ścian zgrzewa sie z papą. Jutro próba z Dachobitumem  :smile: .
A jak mocujecie zakłady papy do ścian ? ( bo rozumiem,ze  izolacja pozioma spod ściany jest położona na chudziaku -czyli papa zachodzi na gołą sciane.). 
Zakład ma być podobno do wierzchu posadzki - czyli u mnie wypada jakieś 27 cm ( 20 cm styropianu oraz 7 cm podłogówki).Jesli tego jakoś nie przymocuję do sciany - to bedą wisiec takie kłapcie i przeszkadzać. CZy mocowac gwoździkami - tylko wtedy dziurawimy izolację- a może sie czepiam i jestem zbyt dokładna?

----------


## Wirecki

> ...20 cm styropianu oraz 7 cm podłogówki...


 nie jestem fachowcem, ale propocje to masz lekko zachwiane. Poszukaj w innych wątkach lub wprost w postach *janzar*a. Zauważyłem twój post bo chciałem robic tak samo.... mam 29 cm do dyspozycji.

----------


## ewadora

Nie bądź taki tajemniczy - tylko powiedz ,co jest nie tak. SZukanie igły w stogu siana to strasznie żmudne i raczej nieefektywne zajęcie. MOja wyszukiwarka działa okropnie. Wielu tematow nie znajduje. A przedzieranie sie przez setki postów- sam wiesz. Zaczęła się wiosna a wraz z nią sezon budowlany - człowiek sam nie wie gdzie ręce włożyć - a raczej co jeszcze doczytać   :Lol:  .
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wirecki

Wiem tyle ile się dowiedziałem na forum. Te 29 to bedzie - papa termozgrzewalna 1 cm, folia budowlana, styropian 15-16, folia,  wylewka 9-10, okładzina.
Podobno przy proporcjach 20+7 możesz mieć wrażenie, że podłoga jest elastyczna, pływa. nie wiem, nie miałem, nie robiłem... mam zamiar zrobić jak mówi *janzar.* 
Chcesz, napisz do niego, bardzo sympatyczny człowiek. Napiszesz, dostaniesz nr tlelefonu, zadzwonisz i wszystkiego się dowiesz.

----------


## Remik_Programista

Tak. SiplasPrimer wysycha zupelnie i mozna dawać na to styropian, pomimo iz SiplastPrimer jest na rozpuszczalniku.
Ja posmarowałem sobie chudziaka na zimę i normalnie chodziłem.
Fakt, że on az tak głęboko nie wsycha (chyba zalezy to od chudziak), ja miałem B15 z jakimis dodatkami.

----------


## konmak

czy papa SBS jest do wnętrz, w atestach jest napisane, że tylko na zewnątrz

pozdr.
Konrad

----------


## ewadora

Chyba żadna papa nie jest do wnętrz  :sad: .
Ale się stosuje. Ja uległam zapewnieniom dotychczasowych "użytkowników" ,ze nie śmierdzi. Podłogę na gruncie jakoś trzeba zabezpieczyć - a w "siłe"  folii nie wierzę

----------


## konmak

sprawdziłem atesty kilku pap, w niektórych jest napisane, że nadają się na wylewki betonowe. I nie jest napisane jednoznacznie, że pasują tylko do zastosowań zewnerznych

pozdr.
Konrad

----------


## Martinezio

Papa SBS podkładowa może służyć także do wnętrz - przykładem jest Icopal Fundament z systemu Szybki Profil. Faktem jednak, że jest b. droga. Ja skorzystałem z innej papy SBS, bo niestety nie mogłem sobie pozwolić na wydatek aż tak dużej kwoty.
Jak na razie, poza "smrodkiem" schnącego tynku nie wyczuwam innych, nieprzyjemnych, czy chemicznych zapaszków.

----------


## ewadora

Jeszcze raz małe pytanko - to jakiej grubości folie położyć na papie ,  a pod styropianem? 0,2 ; 0,3 a może 0,5 mm. W pierwszym poście Janzar pisał 0,2 mm potem ktoś pisał ,że zalecane 0,3 mm. Ja mam jeszcze ze "  starych zapasów " 0,2 mm  -ale mam wrażenie ,ze jest cienka i przetrze sie szybko na posypce papy - przy zwykłym chodzeniu w trakcie kładzenia styropianu. Czy możecie coś doradzić? Kupować grubszą?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Połóż podwójnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ewadora

> A ja bym papy wcale nie dawał. Zastosowałbym EUROLAN jeśli to ma być izolacja przeciwwilgociowa a jeśli przeciwwodna to jakąś przyzwoitą masę uszczelniajacą. Na pewno nie żadne folie ani papy cos co się nakłada przy pomocy pedzla lub pacy, jest trwale elastyczne i mozna wszedzie tym dojść. Takie środki sa tańsze i dużo lepsze od papy która bardzo trudno szczelnie wykonać izolację. Mało tego jak sie policzy koszty papy termo daja czasem 2 x papa termo to mozna się załamać.
> Pozdrawiam


No i mam klops.Ratujcie.
Ale od poczatku. Chciałam aby było jak najlepiej.
Poniewaz domek posadowiony na glinie , a pod chudziakiem tylko kilka cm piasku ( z winy murarzy ,którym nie chciało sie wybierać humusu  :Evil:  ).
 NAjpierw chudziaka posmarowałam rozcieńczonym dysperbitem i na to 2-3 mm warstwa nafuflex 2k- taki niemiecki środek-izolacja bitumiczno-kauczukowa ( pisze w karcie charakterystyki ,ze szczelna nawet przy ciśnieniu wody  :Mad:  ) .
Na to papa termozgrzewalna folia i styropian. Wiekszośc pmieszczeń juz tak wykonana.
DZisiaj przypadkowo podniesliśmy kubeł ,który stał kilka dni na warstwie juz zaizolowanej Nafuflexem i okazało się ,że pod spodem zrobiło sie wilgotno. Tak jakby nafuflex wręcz przeciagał wode przez siebie z chudziaka. Włozyłam reke pod połozona już papę i okazuje sie ,że tam jest tez wilgotno. A przeciez nie pada juz ze 3 tygodnie. Wokół domu ziemia sucha jak pieprz. Jestem zrozpaczona. Kładłam 3 warstwy hydroizolacji , aby miec sucho.Tymczasem pomiędzy 1 i 2 -gą warstwą juz jest wilgoć -jak ona się tam dostała?
Co teraz robic ? Zostawić tak jak jest liczac ,że pozostałe 2 warstwy zatrzymają wilgoć ? Ściągac wszystko ?- ale co dalej?
Mój pracownik twierdzi ,ze wydaje mu się ,że nawet papa pod styropianem zaczyna byc wilgotna - co to za czary?
CZy ktos sie z tym spotkał ? MOze coś doradzić? Ratujcie.
Co robić ?

----------


## Wirecki

Zamierzam sam położyć papę termozgrzewalną na chudziaka. Na co zwrócić uwagę? czy to wykonalne dla laika ?  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

> Zamierzam sam położyć papę termozgrzewalną na chudziaka. Na co zwrócić uwagę? czy to wykonalne dla laika ?


Dla zainteresowanych. Dwie osoby, pożyczona butla i palnik i można to zrobić bezproblemowo.

----------


## fugazzi

mam pytanie w temacie: jak przygotowac chudziak po tynkach do polozenia papy termozgrzewalnej? jak po tynkach, chudziak jest mocno brudny. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do glowy to skuc wieksze 'placki' tynku, odkurzyc, pomazac dysperbitem, a po wyschniecu polozyc pape.

Czy ktos ma jakies doswiadczenia w tym temacie? moze dysperbit jest niepotrzebny? Bo jak wyczytalem wyzej, najwazniejsze to zgrzac pasy papy do siebie i do izolacji fundamentow (u mniej jest tzw 'basen'), a nie do chudziaka.

----------


## Wirecki

Sporo roboty, jeśli tynkarze nie przywiązywali uwagi do porządku. Nie wiedziałem jak sie do tego zabrać, próbowałem młotkiem, szpachlą, ale najlepiej robiło się przecinakiem. Potem zamiatanie i odkurzacz przemysłowy na koniec. Wyniosłem kilkanaście wiaderek pyłu/kurzu/resztek gipsu i innch śmieci. Bez zamiatania odkurzacz nie dałby rady. Czy konieczne jest takie dokładne sprzątanie - nie wiem. Robiłem u siebie, chciałem mieć czysto.

----------


## fugazzi

Dzieki za odpowiedz  :smile: 




> Sporo roboty, jeśli tynkarze nie przywiązywali uwagi do porządku.


Generalnie tynkarze kazdego dnia po sobie sprzatali, ale i tak chudziak jest wymazany na bialo i sporo jest grudek/plackow tynku.

Czy na ten posprzatanty chudziak uzywales jeszcze jakiegos dysperbitu? Ile czasu zajelo Ci polozenie papy na calym parterze?

----------


## Wirecki

> Czy na ten posprzatanty chudziak uzywales jeszcze jakiegos dysperbitu? Ile czasu zajelo Ci polozenie papy na calym parterze?


Dawałem Simplast Primer Icopala, ale zdaniem wielu to zbędny wydatek. Kupiłem beczke 30l i prawie całą (może 3-4 litry zostały) wsmarowałem wałkiem w 140m2 parteru. 
Papa - trochę zeszło. Papa - sbs fundament też z icopala. Dwóch poczatkujących jedno popołudnie cały dzień i dokończenie trzeciego chyba 4-5 godzin. Teraz poszłoby już o wiele szybciej. Trochę było podnoszenia rur z wodą, które były robione wcześniej i trochę innych problemów w związku z tym, że papa gruba i dość sztywna. W garażu dałem zwykłą termozgrzewalną - dużo łatwiej się kładzie ale różnica w jakości kolosalna...

----------


## Martinezio

Ja też smarowałem chudziaka przed papą. IMO nie jest to zbędny wydatek, tylko bardzo poprawne. Nie będzie wchodziła wilgoć kapilarna pod papę.
Użyłem dysprobit-u od Tytana, bo mi zostało kilka wiaderek po izolacji fundamentów. Smarowałem smołowcem - szkoda wałka na to.

Kładłem też papę SBS i twierdzę, że jest bardziej elastyczna od zwykłej. Miałem papą zwykłą izolowane ściany od fundamentów i jest masakrycznie wręcz sztywna - wyrobienie narożników i połączenie z papą z chudziakiem to była katorga - smoła się wytapiała i spływała (mam wyciągnięty fundament 1 rządek ponad chudziaka), a wszystko nadal sterczało i nie dawało się wyprofilować. Nevermore zwykłej papy   :Evil:  Wolę dopłacić te 50% i mieć święty spokój.

Papy na jakieś 80m2 poszło mi chyba ok 12 rolek.

----------


## Halina T.

Proszę o poradę czy mozna użyc nylonu dekarskiego zamiast papy do izolacji fundamentów?

----------

mozna

----------


## panfotograf

tynkarzy trzeba gonić żeby przy tynkowaniu *wszędzie rozkładali folię*. A kiedy skończą dane pomieszczenie szybciutko zbierali zaprawę która dostała się na podłogę, bo później skuwanie tego jest niepotrzebną mordengą.

Ja mam poziom chudziaka 5 cm niżej niż izolacja pozioma ścian i przy tej ilości zakamarków, otworów i mocowań rur do wylewki (szczególnie w łazience) myślę że *jedynym szczelnym rozwiązaniem jest dysperbit* który nakładam pędzlem we wszystkie trudnodostępne miejsca i wałkiem na duże powierzchnie.
Na to położę 2x folię.

Nie wierzę że warstwa foli zabezpieczy styropian przed rozpuszczalnikami z papy.

----------


## fenix2

Cz ktoś jednoznacznie mi odpowie czy papy asfaltowe modyfikowane SBS też powodują niszczenie styropianu?Chce przykleić styropian na papę która będzie na ścianach fundamentowych.

----------


## MKJMKJ

Asfalt nie rozpuszcza styropianu, (dysperbit jest na bazie asfaltu). Styropian rozupszczają rozpuszczalniki organiczne zawarte w masach bitumicznych typu izolbet. Papa SBS nie zawiera takowych. Na dachach od dawien dawna stosuje sie kształtki styropianowe oklejone papą.

----------


## piogron

Powiedzcie jak rozwiązać sprawę z ułożeniem centralnego odkurzacza, wody  na chudziaku. Kiedy połozyć najlepiej papę?Przed tymi pracami, przed tynkami i całą instalacją?

----------


## CityMatic

> Powiedzcie jak rozwiązać sprawę z ułożeniem centralnego odkurzacza, wody  na chudziaku. Kiedy połozyć najlepiej papę?Przed tymi pracami, przed tynkami i całą instalacją?


Napiszę jak ja robię:
Papy pasek z wywinięciem na ścianę przed tynkami, potem na całości papa termo i na to folia...instalację, izolacja termiczna, folia, wylewka właściwa.

----------


## flatronka

to już wiemy jaka papę kupić powiedzie jeszcze jaka firmę polecacie. 

dzieki

----------


## CityMatic

> to już wiemy jaka papę kupić powiedzie jeszcze jaka firmę polecacie. 
> 
> dzieki


*ICOPAL*-a

----------


## fenix2

> to już wiemy jaka papę kupić powiedzie jeszcze jaka firmę polecacie. 
> 
> dzieki


Swisspor bo Icopal drogi.

----------


## CityMatic

> Swisspor bo Icopal drogi.


Swisspor ale Czarną Mambę, a ona droższa od Icopal - a ja mam tylko tyle do napisania ważne aby nie śmierdziała a jeśli już to aby wywietrzała w ciągu tygodnia  :smile:

----------


## maslak

ja mam troche inne pytanie - po jakim czasie od wylania chudziaka kładliscie izolację z papy i zaczynaliście dalej prace???

----------


## fenix2

> Swisspor ale Czarną Mambę, a ona droższa od  Icopal - a ja mam tylko tyle do napisania ważne aby nie śmierdziała a  jeśli już to aby wywietrzała w ciągu tygodnia



A ja napisze tylko albo aż tyle:

ICOPAL - FUNDAMENT SZYBKI PROFIL,3,2mm około:* 23.07PLN/m2
* Swisspor - Czarna Mamba SBS Max, PYE PV200 S35 około :* 11.39PLN/m2 

I Chyba ważne żeby izolowała dobrze a tylko nie śmierdziała.
*

----------


## CityMatic

> Chyba ważne żeby izolowała dobrze a tylko nie śmierdziała.


Nie widziałem jeszcze papy termozgrzewalnej która by nie izolowała(lepiej niż folia),a papę która śmierdzi nawet po 2 latach - owszem

Papę kładłem samodzielnie 2,4mm w ciepły letni dzień i po podgrzaniu smrodek okrutny, wywietrzał w ok 2 tygodnie. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego zapachu gdy już będę mieszkał(100 % ogrzewania podłogowego) stąd moje doświadczenie zapachowe.
Co do cen się nie wypowiem(moja kosztowała niecałe 9 zł/m2), forum jest po to aby odpowiedzieć autorowi, a nie spierać się pomiędzy odpowiadającymi. 




> maslak


papę położyłem ok 2 miesiące po wylaniu chudego betonu nie chciałem zamykać wilgoci (a dokończę po tynkach gdyż papa ma piaskową posypkę i w trakcie tynkowania zarówno przez resztki tynku jak i samych tynkarzy mogła by ulec uszkodzeniu)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Papa papie nie równa (grubość papy, gramatura osnowy, rodzaj osnowy ). A skoro płaciłeś tak mało to wygląda na to że upiłeś zwykłą podkładową a nie przeznaczoną do izolacji fundamentów. 

Pozdro.

----------


## CityMatic

> Papa papie nie równa (grubość papy, gramatura osnowy, rodzaj osnowy ). A skoro płaciłeś tak mało to wygląda na to że upiłeś zwykłą podkładową a nie przeznaczoną do izolacji fundamentów. 
> 
> Pozdro.


Nikt nie pisze o izolacji fundamentów lecz "chudziaka"- a niestety tylko niektóre papy podkładowe "mogą"być stosowane WEWNĄTRZ POMIESZCZEŃ MIESZKALNYCH
pap do stosowania na zewnątrz jest dużo mas izolacyjnych jeszcze więcej ale śmierdzą przez cały okres ich eksploatacji który jest dłuższy niż nasze życie a po co jeszcze przez nie je sobie skracać?
Pozdrawiam

Ps Uważam że 2,4mm papa podkładowa jest o wiele wiele bardziej odporna niż najgrubsza folia która na powierzchni chudego betonu po prostu się dziurawi.

----------


## fenix2

> Ps Uważam że 2,4mm papa podkładowa jest o wiele wiele bardziej odporna niż najgrubsza folia która na powierzchni chudego betonu po prostu się dziurawi.


Też jestem za papą. 

Kupiłeś Icopal V60 S24 Szybki Profil SBS   ??

Myślę że to czy papa śmierdzi czy nie zależy od jej składu a nie grubości. 
Jeżeli jest to papa na bazie asfaltu to nie ma rozpuszczalników organicznych i nie powinna śmierdzieć dotkliwie.

----------


## mtsw466

A ja po wielu rozważaniach robię tak: dysperbit na "chudziaka" (15 cm B20 a pod nim folia 0,2), pianka taka jak pod panele ale grubsza 0,5 cm na zakładkę łączona na taśmę dwustronną, na koniec 2x folia budowlana i dalej styro i jastrych.

----------


## fenix2

> A ja po wielu rozważaniach robię tak: dysperbit na "chudziaka" (15 cm B20 a pod nim folia 0,2), pianka taka jak pod panele ale grubsza 0,5 cm na zakładkę łączona na taśmę dwustronną, na koniec 2x folia budowlana i dalej styro i jastrych.


A po co Ci ta "pi(janaj)anka"?

----------


## CityMatic

> A po co Ci ta "pi(janaj)anka"?


Pewnie kolega będzie likwidował ewentualne elementy które mogły by przebić folię? chociaż wydaje się to zbyteczne bo można sobie jeszcze kłopotu narobić(nie wiadomo jak taka pianka będzie się zachowywać w kontakcie z wilgocią, dodatkowo będzie elementem "sprężystym" pod posadzką pod panelami służy do czegoś innego tutaj nie wiem?
Kolega pewnie napisze skąd:


> pianka taka jak pod panele ale grubsza 0,5 cm na zakładkę łączona na taśmę dwustronną


 taki pomysł?

----------


## MORHOT

Panowie, a 2x CZARNA MAMBA V60 S30 będzie OK do izloacji poziomej chudziaka? 
Wychodzi to w sumie 15 zł/m2 ale za cholerę nigdzie nie mogę dostać tych lepszych, brubych pap SBS (dodam że chudziak mam bardzo ładny i równy)

----------


## fenix2

Albo daj Czarną Mambę SBS MAX, PYE PV200 S35. 
Jak nie możesz dostać to daj taką.

----------


## mtsw466

Panowie papy nie dam bo nie mam jej nawet jak zgrzać ponieważ mam już instalacje ele i co i cwu rozciągniętą w peszlach na posadzce. Poszukiwałem innego rozwiązania. Mam pod "chudziakiem" folię 0,2 a potem posadzkę z B20 o grubości cegły postawionej na boku czyli jeżeli dobrze pamiętam około 12 cm. Pianka ma nie dopuścić do przedziurawienia folii. Pianka jest również tak jak folia polimerem i tak jak ona rozkłada się setki lat. O to że jest elementem sprężystym się nie martwie bo i tak zostanie ściśnięta pod wpływem nacisku jastrychu. Po ściśnięciu ulegnie zagęszczeniu i osiągnie grubość 1- 2 mm. Zresztą styro i tak się ugina. A widziałem ten pomysł w kilku dziennikach. Wydaje mi się że przy cenach tych materiałów i materiału z jakiego sa wykonane, to będzie to tanie w wykonaniu i długo będzie służyło.

----------


## CityMatic

> Panowie papy nie dam bo nie mam jej nawet jak zgrzać ponieważ mam już instalacje ele i co i cwu rozciągniętą w peszlach na posadzce. Poszukiwałem innego rozwiązania. Mam pod "chudziakiem" folię 0,2 a potem posadzkę z B20 o grubości cegły postawionej na boku czyli jeżeli dobrze pamiętam około 12 cm. Pianka ma nie dopuścić do przedziurawienia folii. Pianka jest również tak jak folia polimerem i tak jak ona rozkłada się setki lat. O to że jest elementem sprężystym się nie martwie bo i tak zostanie ściśnięta pod wpływem nacisku jastrychu. Po ściśnięciu ulegnie zagęszczeniu i osiągnie grubość 1- 2 mm. Zresztą styro i tak się ugina. A widziałem ten pomysł w kilku dziennikach. Wydaje mi się że przy cenach tych materiałów i materiału z jakiego sa wykonane, to będzie to tanie w wykonaniu i długo będzie służyło.


Ale kolego nikt tu nie chce się spierać z Tobą wybrałeś taki wariant izolacji chcąc ratować to co zostało zaniedbane.
Można i tak zrobić ale czy da to efekt szczelności izolacji nikt nie jest w stanie tego powiedzieć.
Napiszę tak, żaden materiał nie jest w 100% szczelny, ale to co napisałeś troszkę mnie zastanowiło bo skoro puściłeś instalację elektryczną po nieizolowanym chudziaku to jeśli kiedykolwiek będzie tam wilgoć (a przed tym się chronisz)i czy będzie ona w peszlach czy nie to i tak izolacja ulegnie zniszczeniu, i zadziała zabezpieczenie różnicowo prądowe.
Może nie mam racji ale warunki będą podobne do pracy na zewnątrz, a wątpię abyś używał takich przewodów raczej są to białe lub kabelkowe do stosowania wewnątrz.
Cała zasada izolacji chudziaka opiera się na tym aby tą wilgoć w jak największym stopniu oddzielić od wnętrza domu, ale nie na zasadzie coraz to wymyślniejszych warstw(barier)ale aby to było *SZCZELNE* bo cóż z tego, że zastosujesz najnowsze technologie skoro pozostawisz miejsca nawet niewielkie gdzie ta wilgoć dotrze a później już do każdego zakamarka.
W najnowszym nr Muratora jest wkładka :"Najczęstsze błędy projektowe i wykonawcze popełniane przy budowaniu i zabezpieczaniu części podziemnych budynków i budowli" 
W którym wilgoć jest głównym bohaterem - Pozdrawiam

----------


## mtsw466

Pod ścianami wewnątrz mam podwójną folie o szerokości 60 cm także dużo wystaje. Między te dwie warstwy wkładam piankę i podwójną folię 0,3. kleję to wszystko za sobą na łączeniach. Peszle lecą w większości wzdłuż ścian tak więc są na podwójnej grubej folii. Gdzieniegdzie muszę zasmarować folią w płynie lub dysperbitem (głównie nawierty w chudziaku na haki do rur co).  Ciągłość izolacji w miarę będzie zachowana. Mam nadzieję że będzie OK. - Pozdrawiam

----------


## raas

Hmm- ja też mam w projekcie 2x papa termo na poziomą izolację i na pionową też... i przyjmując cenę metra kwatratowego papy termo podkładowej około 7zł to masz 14 zł za materiał plus grunt i gaz..... Niestety ceny mas bitumicznych kładą na kolana około 30 zł m2 plus grunt i geowłóknina na drugą warstwę przy izolacji przeciwwodnej przynajmniej średniej. Nie wierzysz policz sam: http://www.narzedzia-pm.pl/super-kle...22-p-4074.html

----------


## fenix2

Ja daje na poziomą 2x papę a na pionową 1x ale grubą 4mm.

----------


## loki31

Witam.

Prosił bym aby mi ktoś uściślił.
1. Co powinno zdecydować o tym czy mam wybrać folię, papę termozgrzewalną czy normalną pape.
2. Na to chcę położyć 20cm styropianu (czy to nie jest przesada?). Ale nie wiem jaki byłby odpowiedni aby nie zapadał się pod posadzką. I jaki styro nie reaguje z papą.

Dziękuje.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam.
> 
> Prosił bym aby mi ktoś uściślił.
> 1. Co powinno zdecydować o tym czy mam wybrać folię, papę termozgrzewalną czy normalną pape.


Zależy gdzie ją chcesz kłaść - ogólnie zależy to d warunków wodnych na działce = poziomu wód gruntowych, sposobu na zabezpieczenie przed wilgocią w piwnicach, domu, itp.




> 2. Na to chcę położyć 20cm styropianu (czy to nie jest przesada?). Ale nie wiem jaki byłby odpowiedni aby nie zapadał się pod posadzką. I jaki styro nie reaguje z papą.
> 
> Dziękuje.


Ogólnie większośc obecnie produkowanych pap oparta na bitumie - nie reaguje ze styropianem lub w stopniu minimalnym.
Jeśli chodzi o posadzkę warto jest oddzielić papę od styropianu folią.

----------


## CityMatic

Ja dałem tak - tylko na posadzkę 10+5 styro

----------


## loki31

Dziękuje za odpowiedź i jeszcze uściślę.
Powierzchnia użytkowa 100m2, brak podpiwniczenia, wody gruntowe poniżej 4,5m. Mur ma wysokość 30cm w najniższym punkcie. 
To jak 20cm będzie za dużo czy nie?




> CityMatic
> 
>     Ja dałem tak - tylko na posadzkę 10+5 styro


Jeśli dobrze widzę to pierwsze dajesz papę, na to folię i 5cm styro a potem jeszcze 10cm masz zamiar dać na zakładkę?

I rozumiem że tylko papa jest na mur wyciągnięta.

----------


## antech

Papa jest izolacją "cieżka", kłaść ją aby kłaśc niema sensu, w twoim przypadku kładziesz folie i to wystarcza, ani wody, ani wilgoci niebedziesz miał,

----------


## CityMatic

> Jeśli dobrze widzę to pierwsze dajesz papę, na to folię i 5cm styro a potem jeszcze 10cm masz zamiar dać na zakładkę?
> 
> I rozumiem że tylko papa jest na mur wyciągnięta.


Papa termozgrzewalna -zgrzana na zakład 10cm, potem folia czarna budowlana, potem 10 cm i 5 cm na zakładkę i na koniec folia żółta cieńsza i folia ogrzewania podłogowego.
W 10cm warstwie instalacja wodna centralnego odkurzacza i część instalacji kanalizacyjnej.

ps.
Ja zrobiłem tak i mam nadzieję, że o tym zapomnę, nie mam zamiaru patrzeć jak wilgoć wchodzi do domu( u mnie poziom wód gruntowych w ubiegłym roku poniżej 2,5m), a jak będzie za 10 lat? 
Uznałem, że jest to już nie do poprawienia i ma być zrobione dobrze - folia(sama) to kiepski pomysł, chyba że ta do uszczelniania(wykonania) oczek wodnych.

----------


## bdan

Też jestem na etapie decyzji - papa czy folia. Wszyscy rozpisują się czy papa ma ma wpływ na styropian. Ja jednak mam dylemat dlaczego od bodajże 2004 r został wprowadzony zakaz stosowania pap do wewnątrz pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Czy ktos ma wiedze na ten temat. Jakiś powód musiał być. Fakt, że nie chciałoby sie poprawiać czegos po latach, ale nie chciałabym tez po latach wyciagać tej papy jeżeli miałaby być szkodliwa do zdrowia.

----------


## CityMatic

> Też jestem na etapie decyzji - papa czy folia. Wszyscy rozpisują się czy papa ma ma wpływ na styropian. Ja jednak mam dylemat dlaczego od bodajże 2004 r został wprowadzony zakaz stosowania pap do wewnątrz pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Czy ktos ma wiedze na ten temat. Jakiś powód musiał być. Fakt, że nie chciałoby sie poprawiać czegos po latach, ale nie chciałabym tez po latach wyciagać tej papy jeżeli miałaby być szkodliwa do zdrowia.


Bo zmieniły się rozporządzenia odnośnie stosowania materiałów budowlanych wewnątrz pomieszczeń do stałego przebywania ludzi i tam papy brak, a atesty PZH są bardzo drogie, wymagające itp itd.
Jeśli popatrzeć na skład ówczesnych pap, a pap produkowanych przed 20-30 laty gdzie powszechnie stosowano papę do izolacji pomieszczeń to obecne na bazie  bitumów są nieszkodliwe.
Jestem ciekaw czy taka folia ma atest? śmierdzi na 100% bardziej niż papa,  a z czego jest wykonana i w jakim kraju? tego nikt nie jest w stanie powiedzieć.

Napiszę jeszcze coś nim położyłem papę też się zastanawiałem nad tym dzwoniłem do wielu producentów i w 80% dostałem odpowiedz że można stosować ale nikt nie ma tego w specyfikacji produktu(atestu zgodnego z obowiązującymi przepisami)

----------


## bdan

Tez jestem ciekawa jak z atestami tych folii. Niby podaja jakies normy, certyfikaty, atesty higieniczne z numerami, ale trzeba by poprosić o ich przesłanie. Bynajmniej w opisach podaja, ze do stosowania np. pod wylewki, podłogi a w przyapdku pap z takimi opisami się nie spotkałam. Z drugiej strony, jeżeli producentów folii stać by było na uzyskanie atestu to myślę że producentów pap również. Oczywiście nie podważam faktu, że przy papie mamy większa i pewniejszą izolacje

----------


## CityMatic

> Z drugiej strony, jeżeli producentów folii stać by było na uzyskanie atestu to myślę że producentów pap również. Oczywiście nie podważam faktu, że przy papie mamy większa i pewniejszą izolacje


Folia to jednak łatwiejszy produkt do otrzymania i dodatkowo monolit(jednorodny)łatwo jest utrzymać standardy aby można było ją stosować do leków czy artykułów spożywczych.
Papa to jednak zestaw kilkunastu związków i produktów(w tym i np welonu szklanego na który musiał by być kolejny atest itd...itd.)
Niemniej jednak ja mam papę Icopal-a  :wink:

----------


## antech

Izolacja ma za zadanie chronić przed wilgocią i woda, niemając szans na wode podciągana kapilarnie jaki jest sens kładzenia cieżkiej izolacji? Folii nieuznaje za izolację, bo jest nieszczelna ale folia jako paroizolacja w sumie jest najtańsza i dobra, w tym przypadku co u loki31, gdy jest sucho i zawsze było a to niejest podłoga w piwnicy dawanie izolacjii innej jest niepotrzebnym wydatkiem. 
Idąc analogią że jednak wykonujesz izolacje papą..czyli izolacje ciężka, czy również ją masz na zewnątrz?, bo jak stosować taka izolację to nalezałoby wszędzie podobnie jak robienie zaprawy szczelnej do bloczków. Niejestem zwolennikiem wwalania niepotrzebnie kasy..no może sie to zmieniłoby jakbym miał od cholery kasy.

----------


## CityMatic

> Izolacja ma za zadanie chronić przed wilgocią i woda,.......................  Nie jestem zwolennikiem wwalania niepotrzebnie kasy..............no może sie to zmieniłoby jakbym miał od cholery kasy.


Dziwne, ale w większości takie jest właśnie podejście do budowania jeśli więc uważasz, że wydanie w moim przypadku 1100 zł(167 m2) i wykonanie izolacji w Twoim mniemaniu  :wink:  ciężkiej o której nic nie wiesz, i zachwalanie folii która dość bez atestu to jeszcze nic nie warta jako izolacja przeciw kapilarnemu zawilgoceniu ścian i posadzki  spełni Twoje oczekiwania to ją stosuj. Budowanie zgodnie ze sztuką i projektem kosztuje i trzeba sobie zdawać z tego sprawę jeśli chcesz wybudować tanio to oszczędzaj ale nie pisz, że taki jest "sens" budowania i kto robi inaczej niepotrzebnie wydaje pieniądze.

Wg projektu  z Muratora jest:  izolacja posadzki papa termozgrzewalna więc jest papa termozgrzewalna.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących zgodnie z projektem  :wink:

----------


## antech

Niemam nic przeciwko robieniu zgodnie z projektem. *Moja wypowiedź niedotyczyła Ciebie*, ale widocznie ci to umknęło, ktoś chciał poznać zdanie innych i się zapytał, ty podałeś że lepiej pape na swoim przykładzie, ja stwierdziłem że w jego przypadku papa jest zbedna. Nic niebyło mowy że on ma to w projekcie. Na izolacjach sie znam lepiej od większości ludzi ale oczywiście możesz mieć swoje zdanie i uznawac za izolacje posadzki papa termozgrzewalną za przeciwilgociową. O podciaganiu kapilarnym niewspominaj przy posadzkach bo warstwa styropianu niepodciaga wilgoci w stopniu wystarczajacym do zawilgocenia posadzki.

*Moja wypowiedź niedotyczyła Ciebie* 
Pisząc o folii że nieposiada atestów mówisz nieprawdę. Gdybys czytał wiekszość postów wiedziałbyś że niejestem zwolennikiem folii i nieuzywam ich przy budowach bazuję tylko na izolacjach mineralnych..jesli chodzi o wewnetrzne sprawy.

Jezeli ktoś chce porady kiedy co stosowac to mu ja daję bo w jego przypadku folia jest najleprzym rozwiązaniem. nie w Twoim.

----------


## loki31

Według projektu to izolacje przeciwwilgociową mam wykonać z foli.
Jako przykład foli podali izofol i styropian termoorganika typ "podłoga" 5cm. A ja bym chciał 20cm tylko nie wiem czy to nie przesada.

----------


## CityMatic

> Według projektu to izolacje przeciwwilgociową mam wykonać z foli.
> Jako przykład foli podali izofol i styropian termoorganika typ "podłoga" 5cm. A ja bym chciał 20cm tylko nie wiem czy to nie przesada.


Z grubością styropianu nigdy nie trafisz, na pewno nie będziesz stratny, gdyż na ociepleniu po prostu się nie traci, a zwrot następuje wraz ze wzrostem cen za energię(pod każą postacią).
Ważne jest natomiast czy jest na to ocieplenie miejsce (nie zaniży pomieszczeń) lub nie zmieni wyglądu budynku.
Dodatkowo dochodzi fakt połączenia kilku czynników nie tylko izolacji, ale również wentylacji czy zastosowania źródła energii do ogrzewania, ale nawet ustawienia budynku wg stron świata, aby w połączeniu wszystkie zastosowane elementy miały sens zarówno techniczny i ekonomiczny.
Można w takich wypadkach podjąć decyzję o tym czy wykonać te elementy w których ingerencja w późniejszym czasie jest niemożliwa, lub bardzo ograniczona i zrobić tak jak się planuje, a resztę prac odłożyć na potem. Albo konsekwentnie zrobić(wybudować)dom bardziej energooszczędny.

----------


## CityMatic

> Według projektu to izolacje przeciwwilgociową mam wykonać z foli.
> Jako przykład foli podali izofol


 Skoda, że nie napisałeś, że Izofol to = Folia w płynie  :smile: 
Ten rodzaj foli jest bardzo dobry i nie ma swojego porównania do folii budowlanej czy papy termozgrzewalnej - inna aplikacja inna technologia choć zastosowanie to samo.

Jeśli powierzchnia parteru(domu mającego styczność z gruntem) nie jest duża, warto jest zastosować ten sposób izolacji przeciwwilgociowy.

----------


## loki31

> Skoda, że nie napisałeś, że Izofol to = Folia w płynie 
> Ten rodzaj foli jest bardzo dobry i nie ma swojego porównania do folii budowlanej czy papy termozgrzewalnej - inna aplikacja inna technologia choć zastosowanie to samo.
> 
> Jeśli powierzchnia parteru(domu mającego styczność z gruntem) nie jest duża, warto jest zastosować ten sposób izolacji przeciwwilgociowy.


Nie rozumiem tego stwierdzenia Izofol = Folia w płynie. Ekspertem nie jestem i nie wiem czy to żart czy co? 
Możesz wyjaśnić?

----------


## CityMatic

> Nie rozumiem tego stwierdzenia Izofol = Folia w płynie. Ekspertem nie jestem i nie wiem czy to żart czy co? 
> Możesz wyjaśnić?


 

a jeśli nie w płynie tak jak na foto to to pewnie to:
taka folia ale patrząc na cenę to ona jest droższa od papy termozgrzewalnej. 
jest gruba i bardzo wytrzymała i tak jak pisałem wcześniej:



> Folia izolacyjna  PVC Izofol służy jako hydroizolacja.Służy do  zabezpieczeniu fundamentów przed wilgocią ,do budowy oczek wodnych


a więc jest naprawdę trwała.

----------


## fenix2

A co proponujecie jako grunt pod papę termozgrzewalną na posadzki? 
Dysperbit podobno tylko na zewnątrz.

----------


## CityMatic

> A co proponujecie jako grunt pod papę termozgrzewalną na posadzki? 
> Dysperbit podobno tylko na zewnątrz.

----------


## loki31

Witam.

Rozmawiałem ostatnio z moim szefem ekipy budowlanej i usłyszałem coś takiego żeby zaizolować posadzkę w ten sposób.

1. Pod ślepą wylewkę dać papę termozgrzewalną.
2. Na ślepą wylewką 15cm styropianu.
3. Na styropian folia budowlana i na to właściwa wylewka.

Czy taka koncepcja jest słuszna? Czy pomiędzy styropianem a ślepą wylewką nie dawać żadnej folii? 

Dziękuje.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam.
> 
> Rozmawiałem ostatnio z moim szefem ekipy budowlanej i usłyszałem coś takiego żeby zaizolować posadzkę w ten sposób.
> 
> 1. Pod ślepą wylewkę dać papę termozgrzewalną.


Chudy beton - generalnie lub potocznie ślepą wylewkę na gruncie wykonuje się tak, aby jej górny poziom pokrywał się z górnym poziomem ściany fundamentowej (aby izolacje poziome były na jednym poziomie i były ze sobą połączone). jeśli dokona tego dobrze i da gwarancję, że nacisk wylewki w "niecce" zrobionej z papy nie przerwie ciężarem tej izolacji- to niech robi.




> 2. Na ślepą wylewką 15cm styropianu.


Izolacja *ok* ale j/w



> 3. Na styropian folia budowlana i na to właściwa wylewka.Czy taka koncepcja jest słuszna? Czy pomiędzy styropianem a ślepą wylewką nie dawać żadnej folii?


Jeśli zapewnień nie będzie to trzeba dać. Jeśli 200,- na folię to za duży koszt - to nie dawać.
Ale najgorsze jest to, że ten błąd jest bardzo trudno poprawić bo niejednokrotnie 1m2 płytek na podłodze jest więcej wart, niż gruba folia w dwóch nawet warstwach na powierzchni całego domu.

----------


## loki31

Dziękuje.

To właśnie chciałem wiedzieć.

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Ech, czytam i mam mętlik w głowie.
U nas miała być na chudziaku papa, potem okazjonalnie kupiliśmy folię, która miała zastąpić papę. Widzę, że jednak nie bedzie przesadą jak damy papę, folię, styropian, folię alu pod podłogówkę i dopiero wylewkę. Czy przed wylewką tez folię? Bo już się gubię.
Pozdrawiam, Joanna

----------


## bdan

Tez mielismy dylemat, co połozyć. 
Jesteśmy juz po - ostatecznie położyliśmy folię atestowaną 3mm . Pierwszą warstwę wkładaliśmy pod papę, drugą, trochę większą wywijaliśmy na ściany. Zdecydowalismy się na takie rozwiązanie, gdyz głównie obawialiśmy się, że skoro jednak papa nie jest dopuszczona do wewnątrz to nie będziemy dawać. Tym bardziej, że mieliśmy możliwość czuć jaki jest zapach w pokoju, w którym jest położony parkiet na lepiku (może to nie to samo, ale jednak wolelismy nie ryzykować, że coś tam będzie się ulatniać). Tak więc odpuściliśmy, mamy folię i mamy nadzieję, że bedzie w porzadku

----------


## rafal190

Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam, to Icopal ma w swojej ofercie papę z aprobatą dopuszczającą do stosowania do wewnątrz. Ale jak ktoś, chce mieć pewność to niech przedzwoni do pomocy technicznej. Dawno z nimi nie współpracowalem i mogę czegoś nie pamiętać.

----------


## antech

Nie przesadzajcie z izolacjami z papy termo, w normalnych warunkach , bez wody gruntowej to jest zbędny wydatek, który w żaden sposób nie przyczyni sie do poleprzenia warunków bytowych w domu.

----------


## sojek1

Mam możliwość dostania w dobrej cenie dwuskładnikowego wyrobu hydroizolacyjnego, produkowanego na bazie cementu ATLAS WODER DUO. Masa ta może funkcjonować jako izolacja typu średniego lub ciężkiego, jest nakładana pędzlem lub szpachlą (zależy która warstwa). 

Zastanawiam się czy dobrym pomysłem jest zastosowanie tego zamiast papy termozgrzewalnej. Niby w specyfikacji jest napisane że mostkuje rysy do 1 mm ale na chudziaku przecież mogą powstawać większe szczeliny w miarę osiadania budynku. Co wy na to?

----------


## zben66

Witam


Wykonawca ssz przy wylewaniu chudziaka uciął mi izolacje miedzy ścianami fundamentowymi a nośnymi( najpierw postawił ściany i zadaszył a na końcu wylewał). Jestem teraz zmuszony dodatkowo zaizolować ściany do wysokości posadzki właściwej. Chcę nanieść na ściany IZOHAN WM (masa bitumiczna) a na podłogi dać papę. Na wąski odcinek papy biegnącej wzdłuż sciany dam IZOHAN WM sklejająć papę z izolacją sciany. Niedługo wejdą tynkarze i mam obawę że ten bitum na ścianie mogą uszkodzić. Co proponujecie? Może całość izolacji dopiero po tynkach?

----------


## Jacekg80

Witam. Czy ktos tu jeszcze zaglada??? Ja chcialem zapytac o izolacje law fundamentowych. Troche pozno na te pytania bo dom stoi, ale jedna rzecz nie daje mi spokoju. Na lawe fundamentowa polozyliemy tylko jedna warstwe izolacji PCV z rolki i teraz mysle ze to zbyt malo !!!!????? Na tym sciany z bloczkow betonowych i dopiero przed murowaniem scian polozylem dwie warstwy dla swietego spokoju. Teraz rozmyslam o dobrej izolacji chudziaka. Tylko co z ta jedna jedna warstwa na lawie fundamentowej, oby bylo dobrze? Pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam. Czy ktos tu jeszcze zaglada??? Ja chcialem zapytac o izolacje law fundamentowych. Troche pozno na te pytania bo dom stoi, ale jedna rzecz nie daje mi spokoju. Na lawe fundamentowa polozyliemy tylko jedna warstwe izolacji PCV z rolki i teraz mysle ze to zbyt malo !!!!????? Na tym sciany z bloczkow betonowych i dopiero przed murowaniem scian polozylem dwie warstwy dla swietego spokoju. Teraz rozmyslam o dobrej izolacji chudziaka. Tylko co z ta jedna jedna warstwa na lawie fundamentowej, oby bylo dobrze? Pozdrawiam


 Jest dobrze nie masz się czym przejmować .Bloczki betonowe mają i tak ciągły kontakt z wodą najważniejsze aby woda ta(kapilarnie)nie wychodziła poza obręb fundamentu czyli na ścianę. Wykonaj teraz dobrze izolację chudziaka łącząc ją z izolacją poziomą i śpij spokojnie.

----------


## Jacekg80

Wielkie dzieki za slowa otuchy. Masz racje ze na razie nie mam sie czym przejmowac i trzeba zrobic pozadna izolacje chudziaka. Poloze pape termozgrzewalna na to dwie warstwy folii, styropian, jeszcze jedna folie i wylewka. Chyba powinno byc dobrze  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> Wielkie dzieki za slowa otuchy. Masz racje ze na razie nie mam sie czym przejmowac i trzeba zrobic pozadna izolacje chudziaka. Poloze pape termozgrzewalna na to dwie warstwy folii, styropian, jeszcze jedna folie i wylewka. Chyba powinno byc dobrze  Pozdrawiam


Bardzo dobrze, nie tylko dobrze.
Najważniejsze jest teraz połączenie właśnie tej papy z chudziaka z izolacją poziomą ma być dokładnie z zakładem i elastycznie wtedy będzie naprawdę dobrze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

Ja wykoanłęm to robiąc tzw, wannę ( tj. do 20 cm przykleiłem papę termozgrzewalną na scianę - mam 20 cm styro w podłodze - co przy okazji zapewniło dylatację styro od sciany ).

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja wykoanłęm to robiąc tzw, wannę ( tj. do 20 cm przykleiłem papę termozgrzewalną na scianę - mam 20 cm styro w podłodze - co przy okazji zapewniło dylatację styro od sciany ).


Tak jest najlepiej ja również tak zrobiłem - dodatkowo posmarowałem ścianę i podłogę w miejscu styku ze ścianą preparatem z puszki- zamieszczonym wyżej i później przykleiłem pasy papy aby łatwiej się układało.
Potem to już całe pasy- po otynkowaniu.

----------


## Jacekg80

Chyba tez uzyje tego srodka ICOPALA Siplast Primer zamiast Dysperbitu. Mysle zeby wysmarowac nawet pod izolacja pozioma scian tzn. tym co wystaje w srodku budynku. Tylko ze u mnie jest to gruba folia a nie papa, ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia. Pozniej obsmaruje na wierzchu i laczeniu sciany i przykleje podgrzna pape termozgrzewalna  :smile:  Dzieki wszystkim za rady. To forum to skarbnica wiedzy. Pozdrawiam. Zalaczam kilka zdjec z budowy jak robilem izolacje pozime lawy i fundamentu, jesli macie jakies uwagi to bardzo prosze.

----------


## surgi22

Ja również pod papę icopala użyłem siplast primera ( 2x malowane podłoga i ściana do 20 cm wysokości ).

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja również pod papę icopala użyłem siplast primera ( 2x malowane podłoga i ściana do 20 cm wysokości ).


Bo to jest dobre, ktoś tam pisze, że bez atestu do stosowania wewnątrz, ale najlepsze z możliwych pięknie wsiąka, uszczelnia i wysycha , jak lakier do samochodu, pewnie w postaci płynnej jest śmierdzący i niedopuszczalny do stosowania wewnątrz , a po wyschnięciu siedzimy w aucie duuużo godzin i to w jakie upały i jakoś nic nie śmierdzi  :wink: 

ja smarowałem tak jak napisałem wcześniej pas przy styku podłogi i ściany w całym domu, również pomieszczenia wilgotne tzn łazienki i kotłownie oraz garaż 100%, na to poszła papa termozgrzewalna i folia budowlana - mam nadzieję, że jest to wystarczająca izolacja p.wilgoci.

----------


## pado

Też mam dylemat co do izolacji podbetonu. Chcę pomalować całość 2 x dysperbitem , położyć 2 x Folię , styropian , folię  na to instalację  i wylewkę . Miałem przez cały czas dylemat między folią  , a  papą - ale kierownik przekonał mnie do folii. Był wiele lat kierownikiem na zachodzi i mówił mi ,że papa choć stare i dobre rozwiązanie  to gruba folia mu dorównuje a kosztuje taniej. Papa ,którą mam pod ścianami trochę się rozerwała  w kilku miejscach stąd muszę się postarać aby izolacja była dokładnie zrobiona i była zachowana ciągłość. Chce też pomalować dysperbitem  na wysokość ok 15 cm ściany  wewnątrz i zewnątrz domu  aby woda nie miała szans wejscia ta stroną . U sąsiada była taka informacja zawarta w projekcie. W poprzednim poście czytałem o siplast primer - czy jest to lepsze od Dysperbitu ?
 Czytałem również o malowaniu podbetonu folią w płynie  i muszę zapytać się jego co o tym sądzi.

Tak na marginesie - ostatnio oglądałem budowę nowych szeregowców pod Poznaniem i zauważyłem ,że nie kładą nawet folii między ławą fundamentową ,a bloczkami B15. Byłem zaskoczony - taka oszczędność ??? Rozmawiałem o tym z moim kierownikiem  i mówił mi,że niestety tak się robi u deweloperów i jężeli poziom wód gruntowych jest niski to podciąganie kapilarne kończy się na poziomie murów - pod nimi izolację stosują  i zostają solne wysięki  których i tak nie widać  bo są zakryte przemalowaniem Dysperbitu , styropianem i tynkiem wykańczającym . Jak mówił fundament to przeżyje i takie głupoty już widział  !! Pozostaje tylko odkopywać fundament wiercić otwoty i wlewać izolacje w płynie . Co sądzicie o takich  artystach !!
Zresztą u moich znajomych okazało się ,że nie ma izolacji pomiędzy  fundamentem , a ścianami z Porothermu.  Firma, która budowała mu dom znikła z horyzontu i pozostaję tylko zrobienie izolacji iniekcyjnej

----------


## CityMatic

> Też mam dylemat co do izolacji podbetonu. Chcę pomalować całość 2 x dysperbitem , położyć 2 x Folię , styropian , folię  na to instalację  i wylewkę . Miałem przez cały czas dylemat między folią  , a  papą - ale kierownik przekonał mnie do folii. Był wiele lat kierownikiem na zachodzi i mówił mi ,że papa choć stare i dobre rozwiązanie  to gruba folia mu dorównuje a kosztuje taniej. Papa ,którą mam pod ścianami trochę się rozerwała  w kilku miejscach stąd muszę się postarać aby izolacja była dokładnie zrobiona i była zachowana ciągłość. Chce też pomalować dysperbitem  na wysokość ok 15 cm ściany  wewnątrz i zewnątrz domu  aby woda nie miała szans wejscia ta stroną . U sąsiada była taka informacja zawarta w projekcie. W poprzednim poście czytałem o siplast primer - czy jest to lepsze od Dysperbitu ?


Jest lepsze z punktu widzenia laika, ma inny stopień penetracji Primer wnika na ok 1cm wgłąb materiału, dysperbit zabezpiecza powierzchniowo.




> Czytałem również o malowaniu podbetonu folią w płynie  i muszę zapytać się jego co o tym sądzi.


Bardzo duży koszt.




> Tak na marginesie - ostatnio oglądałem budowę nowych szeregowców pod Poznaniem i zauważyłem ,że nie kładą nawet folii między ławą fundamentową ,a bloczkami B15. Byłem zaskoczony - taka oszczędność ??? Rozmawiałem o tym z moim kierownikiem  i mówił mi,że niestety tak się robi u deweloperów i jężeli poziom wód gruntowych jest niski to podciąganie kapilarne kończy się na poziomie murów - pod nimi izolację stosują  i zostają solne wysięki  których i tak nie widać  bo są zakryte przemalowaniem Dysperbitu , styropianem i tynkiem wykańczającym . Jak mówił fundament to przeżyje i takie głupoty już widział  !! Pozostaje tylko odkopywać fundament wiercić otwory i wlewać izolacje w płynie . Co sądzicie o takich  artystach !!


To są podstawowe błędy  i raczej wynikają z niedbalstwa niż oszczędności i tak ostatecznie za błędy zapłaci nabywca, więc na dzień dzisiejszy co ich to obchodzi ;(

Sam osobiście nie uważam, aby folia była lepsza od papy termozgrzewalnej, nawet Twój kierownik wie, że folię ułoży w parę godzin, a papę będzie układał kilka dni i musi mieć gaz i palnik.Aby zastosować naprawdę dobrą folię trzeba za nią również słono zapłacić, a na pewno przy przejściach, progach, rogach i załamaniach instalacyjnych dobrze położona papa jest niezastąpiona, idealnie obkleja i uszczelnia - folią się tego nie zrobi.
Nie wierzę również, że folia nie ulegnie uszkodzeniu podczas prac - nawet ułożenie którejkolwiek instalacji(odkurzacza centralnego, kanalizacji) może spowodować jej uszkodzenie - papa w tym przypadku jest bardziej odporna, a ewentualne naprawy są błyskawiczne i 100% szczelne.

----------


## pado

> Primer wnika na ok 1cm wgłąb materiału, dysperbit zabezpiecza powierzchniowo.


Czyli jak już to postawić na PRIMER . Czy ewentualnie można Primerem pomalować podbeton i na to nałożyć folię - bo z opisu wynika,że jest raczej stosowana pod papę ?



> SIPLAST PRIMER jest szczególnie przydatny do gruntowania podłoży pod później zgrzewane bądź sklejane papy modyfikowane, szczególnie jeśli proces ten ma miejsce w obniżonych temperaturach.Silplast Primer przy kilkukrotnym naniesieniu na podłoże służy do wykonywania lekkich izolacji przeciwwilgociowych np. na ścianach, ławach fundamentowych i innych
> częściach budynku.


Co o tym sądzisz ?




> To są podstawowe błędy i raczej wynikają z niedbalstwa niż oszczędności i tak ostatecznie za błędy zapłaci nabywca, więc na dzień dzisiejszy co ich to obchodzi


Niestety tak się buduje  bo szybko i pieknie na oko , a pózniej po 3 latach co kogo to obchodzi.
U mojego kolegi w szeregowcu zresztą nie tylko  w jednym  pojawiły się pęknięcia ścian szczytowych (długości ok 1 m i szerokości 2-3 mm). Deweloper nawet nie chciał udostępnić projektu budynku. Teraz kolega  zlecił ekspertyzę przyczyn pękania bo zaczyna się denerwować co jest tego przyczyną, a deweloper tylko powierzchniowo naprawił i tyle. ( małe klamry , wypełnienie pęknięć , siatka i wyrównanie z wymalowaniem)

----------


## CityMatic

> Czyli jak już to postawić na PRIMER . Czy ewentualnie można Primerem pomalować podbeton i na to nałożyć folię - bo z opisu wynika,że jest raczej stosowana pod papę ?


Nie tego robić nie wolno preparat ten zawiera rozpuszczalnik chemicznie reagujący z folią, po całkowitym wyschnięciu - owszem, ale nie wolno przyklejać foli na Primer.
Naprawdę nie wiem dlaczego obawiasz się papy termozgrzewalnej to już nie te tworzywa które stosowano w ubiegłym wieku - teraz to już produkty z górnej półki o rewelacyjnych wręcz właściwościach.
Na przedostatniej fotce jest na papie właśnie położona instalacja centralnego odkurzacza, a na ostatniej ocieplenie (pierwsza warstwa)

----------


## surgi22

Przepraszam ale czy czy to nie jest papa do krycia wierzchniego, albo podkładowa ( bo szybki fundament sbs icopla to nie jest napewno ).

----------


## CityMatic

> Przepraszam ale czy czy to nie jest papa do krycia wierzchniego, albo podkładowa ( bo szybki fundament sbs icopla to nie jest napewno ).


 Oczywiście to papa podkładowa - szybki fundament icopala daje się tak jak nazwa wskazuje.
Tą papę zastosowałem jako zastępstwo foli, i uważam, że zamiast zastosować folię jako izolację p.wilgoci wewnątrz pomieszczeń od chudego betonu nie ma nic lepszego.Jakakolwiek papa jest o wiele bardziej trudna do uszkodzenia niż folia(oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie pomijam tu folię na oczka wodne)
Stopień uzyskania ciągłości takiej izolacji również łatwiejszy jest papą niż folią, połączenie z izolacją poziomą ścian fundamentowych również jest pewniejsze i dokładniejsze.
Oczywiście jeśli ktoś ma trudne warunki (wyskoki poziom wód gruntowych)musi stosować izolację ciężką, ale dla przeciętnych warunków stosowanie pap fundamentowych do izolacji podbetonu/chudziaka jest przesadą.

----------


## pado

Dlaczego sądzisz ,ze uzyskanie ciągłości izolacji folia jest trudniejsze ? Na krawędziach przy  ścianach możesz przecież ją podkleić  i między poszczególnymi kawałkami folii równiez można to zrobić bez problemu ?

----------


## surgi22

A sprawdzaleś kiedyś wytrzymałosc takiej folii i jej połączeń ? Popróbuj rozerwać dwa kawałki sklejonej folii oraz dwa kawałki zgrzanej papy i daj znac co lepiej trzyma. Jak sprawdzisz to będziesz wiedział że folią też można ale zdecydwoanie lepiej (czytaj trwalej ) jest wykonać izolację poziomą przy użyciu papy.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dlaczego sądzisz ,ze uzyskanie ciągłości izolacji folia jest trudniejsze ? Na krawędziach przy  ścianach możesz przecież ją podkleić  i między poszczególnymi kawałkami folii równiez można to zrobić bez problemu ?


Można to zrobić, ale niestety nie będzie to szczelne, woda i wilgoć ma to do siebie, że po pierwsze zniszczy wiązanie kleju a po drugie znajdzie sobie miejsce gdzie zrobione jest to niestarannie, i wtedy dotrze do materiału izolacyjnego, z biegiem czasu do wylewki właściwej i warstwy wykończeniowej.
Na krawędziach przy ścianach ją nie podkleisz,szczególnie gdy przy ścianie jest jakaś rura lub przepust, papa się przyklei, a podgrzana wręcz ukształtuje do każdej płaszczyzny- krzywizny.

----------


## surgi22

Masz rację Ci co piszą o szczelnych połączeniach folii z papa pod scianami żyją w matriksie a nie w realu.

----------


## pado

Mój kierownik jest jednak zwolennikiem folii ułożonej podwójnie na podłodze . Potem styropian i folia na górę . Mówił mi że to w zupełności wystarcza . Zresztą  jak myśle pod takim ciężarem  folia powinna być zespojona nawet bez kleju siłą  adhezii.
Ostatnio czytałem w necie opis gościa jak układał folię . Pierwszą warstwę podłożył pod papę (która była pod ścianami nośnymi) , a druga na papę z wywinięciem na ścianę. Dodatkowo jak pisał od ok. 1 m od ścian stosował dodatkowy pasek folii z wywinięciem na ściany. Potem przyszedł styropian i tam gdzie był przy ścianach folia była zawinięta pod styropian. Zresztą mój kolega budujący dom na płycie fundamentowej  też stosował  2 x Folię   pod fundamentem i 1x na styropianie. Ściany na płycie fundamentowej stawiał już bezpośrednio na płycie bez żadnej izolacji.

*Czy coś takiego ktoś z Was zastosował ?
*

 Tylko jak myślę folia ma jeden zasadniczy minus jest mało odporna na fachowców ,którym i tak zwisa czy będzie ona w całości czy też ulegnie uszkodzeniu . Tu jest właśnie plus Papy. Dlatego też chciałem podbeton  wymalować Dysperbitem  lub innym środkiem aby zabezpieczyć podłogę na gruncie przed podciąganiem wilgoci i ewentualnym pęknięciem  folii.(jakie są jeszcze inne środki ,które można zastosować pod folię ?
 Fundament mam  właśnie zabezpieczony Dysperbitem  przez 3 krotne malowanie .(od zewnątrz i wewnątrz). Tak samo pod ścianami pod papą jest 3 x malowana warstwa Dysperbitu.Jak na razie jest OK , co będzie później to pokaże upływ czasu.

Czasami mam tyle dylematów i im więcej czytam tym jest ich wiecej !

----------


## CityMatic

> Mój kierownik...........  folia ma zasadniczy minus jest mało odporna na fachowców ,którym i tak zwisa czy będzie ona w całości czy też ulegnie uszkodzeniu . 
> Jak na razie jest OK , co będzie później to pokaże upływ czasu.


Później to nawet zapomnisz jak kierownik wyglądał(chyba że to ktoś z rodziny) a Ciebie zostawi z problemem.



> Czasami mam tyle dylematów i im więcej czytam tym jest ich więcej !


To mógłbyś sobie darować - wspomnisz moje słona po prostu nie warto się tym przejmować a podjąc decyzję - jak widzisz jest nas dwóch którzy naprawdę dobrze Ci radzą , papa jest lepsza, nie wymyślono nic lepszego - folia jest ok ale nie tu i musisz w to uwierzyć, dylematy pozostaw sobie na potem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

Niech robi jak chce My swoje zdanie wypowiedzieliśmy a decyzja i kasa jest Jego . Ps ewentualne problemy lub ich brak - również.

----------


## rpilski

Papa jest lepsza jako hydroizolacja, trzeba mieć tylko kogoś komu będzie się chciało postarać i ją szczelnie pozgrzewać. Jeśli to będzie jakaś grubsza papa, to trzeba się liczyć też z tym, że na zakładach będzie grubsza (miejscami są to nawet 3 warstwy papy) i będzie stanowić nierówne podłoże dla styropianu kładzionego pod wylewkę.

----------


## pado

Papa - chyba powoli przekonuję się do większego wydatku . Faktycznie wolę teraz więcej wydać niż później  wszystko robić od nowa. Zresztą jak robiłem dach postawiłem na pełne deskowanie  i dachówkę i teraz tego nie żałuję . Kosztowało więcej niż folia i blachodachówka  , ale dach  jest solidny i tyle. 
Jaką papę zastosowaliście i która ma najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości ?

----------


## surgi22

Jesli możesz sobie pozowlić icopal fundamenowa szybki profil sbs .

----------


## pado

Właśnie dzisiaj rozmawiałem  z przedstawicielem IcoPal-a w kwestii tej papy . Raczej przekonał mnie do  tego produktu . Pytałem się również o SIPLAST PRIMER i sens malowania pod papą - jak stwierdził nie ma takiej potrzeby  bo sama papa szybki profil zupełnie wystarczy.

Mam też propozycję  z innej firmy znaczne tańszą  ale też pewnie dużo gorszą : PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA V70 S30 SBS
Opis produktu:

• asfaltowa papa termozgrzewalna

• wkładka - welon szklany

• grubość 3 mm

• modyfikacja elastomerem SBS

Kosztuje 9 zł /m2.

Z tego co doczytałem się  w necie i dowiedziałem się telefonicznie  to w papie najważniejsze  jest zastosowanie SBS i  jej możliwość rozciągania . Budynek pracuje więc ma to ogromne znaczenie .
 Surgi co sądzisz o tej konkurencyjnej  wersji ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Właśnie dzisiaj rozmawiałem  z przedstawicielem IcoPal-a w kwestii tej papy . Raczej przekonał mnie do  tego produktu . Pytałem się również o SIPLAST PRIMER i sens malowania pod papą - jak stwierdził nie ma takiej potrzeby  bo sama papa szybki profil zupełnie wystarczy.


Kolego nie chodzi o malowanie całej powierzchni....ale o miejsca gdzie papa ma się przykleić niestety do materiału budowlanego jakim jest cement. Szczególnie do zakurzonego nie chce się kleić ! szczelnie i właśnie te miejsca wypada - pomalować.(zamieściłem fotki gdzie smarowałem - styk ściany z podłogą)
Ten produkt (rozpuszczalnikowy preparat gruntujący)jest po to stworzony, aby związał te elementy i ułatwił łączenie do nich papy - bo papę zgrzewa się na zakład ustalony przez producenta i do siebie zgrzeje Ci się szczelnie natomiast do innych bardziej chłonnych elementów nie.




> Mam też propozycję  z innej firmy znaczne tańszą  ale też pewnie dużo gorszą : PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA V70 S30 SBS


Jeśli po położeniu wywietrzeje  jej zapach po ok 7 dniach to bierz,  bo jeśli nie to Icopal i Swisspor na 100% nie śmierdzą, a np. papa z nazwy na "W" śmierdzi nawet po pół roku- ale jest bardzo dobrą papą na dach  :wink:  jak to papa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

W przypadku stosowania papy fundamentowej istone jest że jest ona zaprojektowana do ochtony przed wilgocią od spodu ( taki jest rozkąłd warstw ) zaś papa wierzchniego krycia jest zaprojektowana do czegoś odwrotnego ( tj ochrony przed wilgocia od góry ) stad zamiana ich nie jest do końca dobrym pomysłem.

----------


## pado

> Ten produkt (rozpuszczalnikowy preparat gruntujący)jest po to stworzony, aby związał te elementy i ułatwił łączenie do nich papy - bo papę zgrzewa się na zakład ustalony przez producenta i do siebie zgrzeje Ci się szczelnie natomiast do innych bardziej chłonnych elementów nie.


CityMatic  Dzięki za cenną uwagę.

Jeżeli chodzi o tą drugą papę to  podaję link z Allegro :

http://http://allegro.pl/papa-termoz...272464743.html 
 jest jeszcze grubsza  :
http://allegro.pl/papa-termozgrzewal...272464742.html

Co sądzicie o  tych papach ?


CitiMatic oglądałem twoje zdjęcia  i jak widzę papę położyłeś bez wywinięcia na ściany   , a na papę położyłeś folię z wywinięciem na ściany (ile wywinięcia zrobiłeś - na tyle ile będzie wynosiła cała wykonana na gotowo warstwa : styro + wylewka + panele lub płytki + mały nandatek do odcięcia  ?) . Czy wokół ścian ułożyłeś taśmę piankową ?
Czy papy nie wywijałeś na ściany  bo była zbyt sztywna ?

----------


## CityMatic

> CitiMatic oglądałem twoje zdjęcia  i jak widzę papę położyłeś bez wywinięcia na ściany   , a na papę położyłeś folię z wywinięciem na ściany (ile wywinięcia zrobiłeś - na tyle ile będzie wynosiła cała wykonana na gotowo warstwa : styro + wylewka + panele lub płytki + mały nandatek do odcięcia  ?) . Czy wokół ścian ułożyłeś taśmę piankową ?
> Czy papy nie wywijałeś na ściany  bo była zbyt sztywna ?


Źle patrzyłeś - jest na ścianach ponad 10cm(układana jeszcze przed tynkowaniem, połączona (zgrzana)z izolacją poziomą fundamentu.
Gdybym robił to po otynkowaniu ścian było by o wiele trudniej gdyż tynk mógłby połączyć się z częścią fundamentu pod izolacją.

Na papę dałem folię czarną z zapasem ok 10-15 cm ponad docelową warstwę czyli ok 30cm, potem poszedł styropian w dwóch warstwach 10 i 5 na to folia zółta, folia aluminiowa,rurki ogrzewania, 8cm wylewki , klej terakota lub deski. wokół czyli każdą powierzchnię ściany wraz z dylatacjami 10 cm wysokość pianki 8mm ponad izolację ze styropianu.
Naddatek czarnej foli "300" spod izolacji wywinąłem na górę styropianowych warstw na to poszła wspomniana folia żółta "200" i aluminiowa ogrzewania podłogowego(wszystkie warstwy foli są ze sobą krawędziowo sklejone taśmą klejącą szeroką na 8cm)
Jeśli robić coś dla siebie to robić dobrze - tak myślę nie widzę możliwości poprawy po wykończeniu tych elementów
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cysiokysio

chłopaki tak patrzę na te papy termozgrzewalne to prawie wszystkie mają posypkę (oprócz icopal fundamenty) kładzenie foli na taką papę da tyle samo co położenie foli na chudziaku. I tak sobie myślę czy nie dobrym pomysłem by było układanie tej papy posypką do dołu?

Ja chce zrobić tak :
- folia –już jest 
- chudziak –już jest
- warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej posypką do dołu 
- folia
- styro itd

Co wy na to?

----------


## CityMatic

> Co wy na to?


Folia na papie jest warstwą poślizgową i zabezpieczającą przed ewentualnym oddziaływaniem bezpośrednim papy na materiał izolacyjny, posypkę możesz pozamiatać po położeniu jeśli masz taką ochotę, co do niej położenie papy odwrotnie? jest śmieszne i bezcelowe, ale jeśli chcesz rób to Twój dom ,Twoja decyzja. Jeśli oczekujesz aprobaty na to działanie ode mnie jej nie dostaniesz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pado

CitiMatic  dzięki za dokładne info :


> Na papę dałem folię czarną z zapasem ok 10-15 cm ponad docelową warstwę czyli ok 30cm, potem poszedł styropian w dwóch warstwach 10 i 5 na to folia zółta, folia aluminiowa,rurki ogrzewania, 8cm wylewki , klej terakota lub deski. wokół czyli każdą powierzchnię ściany wraz z dylatacjami 10 cm wysokość pianki 8mm ponad izolację ze styropianu.
> Naddatek czarnej foli "300" spod izolacji wywinąłem na górę styropianowych warstw na to poszła wspomniana folia żółta "200" i aluminiowa ogrzewania podłogowego(wszystkie warstwy foli są ze sobą krawędziowo sklejone taśmą klejącą szeroką na 8cm)
> Jeśli robić coś dla siebie to robić dobrze - tak myślę nie widzę możliwości poprawy po wykończeniu tych elementów
> Pozdrawiam


Faktycznie może niezbyt dokładnie obejrzałem fotki  , ale teraz juz wiem jak dokładnie zrobiłeś .Jak widzę zrobiłeś to naprawdę porządnie i na długie lata bo faktycznie małe oszczędności teraz - spore koszty później.
Czy myślałeś kiedyś o zastosowaniu środka IZOBUD WM 2K. Rozmawiałem z kolega , który w swoim domu taka izolację zastosował . Jak mówił mi było sporo pracy z ułożeniem  (robił to z żoną) ale na razie jest ok. Zastosował warstwę 3 mm , ale jak liczyłem nie wypada to tanio - porównywalnie , a nawet drożej od Papy termozgrzewalnej.

----------


## pado

Czy stosowaliście papy samoprzylepne np. Lembit ?

----------


## Aedifico

> chłopaki tak patrzę na te papy termozgrzewalne to prawie wszystkie mają posypkę (oprócz icopal fundamenty) kładzenie foli na taką papę da tyle samo co położenie foli na chudziaku. I tak sobie myślę czy nie dobrym pomysłem by było układanie tej papy posypką do dołu?
> 
> Ja chce zrobić tak :
> - folia –już jest 
> - chudziak –już jest
> - warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej posypką do dołu 
> - folia
> - styro itd
> 
> Co wy na to?


Jak posypką do dołu? Papa termogrzewalna bez wypływu (przetopu) nie jest izolacją tylko luźnym bitumem nie zapewniającym żadnej szczelności.

----------


## pado

Z mojego rozpoznania tematu wynika ,że typowa papa do wykładania na podbetonie  powinna byc gładka bez posypki np.ICopal szybki fundament SBS  lub jak znalazłem ostatnio papy np. samoprzylepne (jest kilka rodzajów) - choć są nie tanie . Ostatnio dostałem próbki papy samoprzylepnej Lembita S20 i wypróbuje pod ściankami działowymi.
Zastanawiałem się i właściwie byłem pewny zastosowania Siplast Prima   firmy Icopal , ale przeczytałem atest higieniczny  i tam jest wyraźnie napisane ,że nie ma atestu do pomieszczeń gdzie przebywają stale ludzie . Owszem : fundamenty garaże , dachy jak najbardziej  ale to mnie bardzo ostudziło do tego środka na bazie rozpuszczalnikowej. W hurtowni powąchałem to cudo i niestety malowanie w pomieszczeniu - musiałoby być rewelacyjnie przewietrzane. Zresztą gość w hurtowni powiedział mi ,ze mozna zastosować na podbeton ale wtedy kiedy nie ma jeszcze ścian i od razu układa się papę na całej podłodze na gruncie aby rozpuszczalnik  wyparował w powietrze , a nie w ściany. Potem mozna stawiać ściany , ale ja juz nie jestem w tej sytuacji  bo stan surowy zadaszony i zamkniety  juz jest Przypomniała mi się sytuacja chyba kilka lat temu jak w jakimś bloku zrobili izolację jakimś środkiem i ludzi chorowali  na jakieś choroby układu oddechowego i wysypki. Nie mogę sobie przypomieć jaki to był środek . Wiec jednak warto czytać instrukcie i aprobaty aby nie wpaść w kłopoty.
Za klika dni przylepie papę samoprzylepną i zobaczę jak się sprawuje i czy  jest warta zakupu na podłoge na gruncie jako izolacja poziome.

----------


## pado

Wypróbowałem próbki papy samoprzylepnej Vedag-a pod ścianki  działowe. Po przylepieniu  trzyma rewelacyjnie .

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Jak uszczelnić miejsca wypustów kanalizacyjnych z podłogi? Grzanie papy wokół może uszkodzić te wypusty. Nie bardzo wiem jak się za to zabrać

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam
> 
> Jak uszczelnić miejsca wypustów kanalizacyjnych z podłogi? Grzanie papy wokół może uszkodzić te wypusty. Nie bardzo wiem jak się za to zabrać


Wycinasz krążek z otworem o średnicy rury kanalizacyjnej nacinając w trójkąty, potem rozcinasz do środka podgrzewasz obok i ręcznie ciepły krązek nakładasz-ookręcasz rurę.
Coś takiego jak na zdjęciu

----------


## mrxaoo

Wrócę do tematu. Chyba jednak przekonałem się do papy termozgrzewalnej na chudziaku.
Czy ktoś może potwierdzić, że te papy będą ok:
1) Papa WERNER  - EXTRA WERNER ++ podkład Typ T PYE PV200 S40
2) Papa MATIZOL - GORBIT STANDARD PZ PYE PV200 S40 SUPER MONTAŻ

Termozgrzewka , sbs, na polimerze...

----------


## klinik

Icopal na swojej stronie w dziale dla projektantów ma rysunki PDF określające jak powinno to być zrobione.

http://www.architekt.icopal.pl/doc/s...ica/211bw1.pdf

http://www.architekt.icopal.pl/doc/s...ica/211bw2.pdf

http://www.architekt.icopal.pl/doc/s...ica/211bw3.pdf


Ja u siebie będę stosował wariant 3. Primer i papa już zakupione. 

Icopal radzi aby papę wywijać na ścianę już otynkowaną.

----------


## okojan

Jaka pape kupić na izolacje  ,,chudziaka"?
Pod ścianami mam pape Werne..a Extra ( zakupił moj wykonawca).Czy innego producenta papa zgrzeje sie z nią?
Po przeczytaniu wiem, ze powinna to być papa na osnowie z welonu polistrowego a nie szklanego.
Jest mnóstwo producentów. Pisane było wcześniej , ze są smierdzące i nie śmierdzące - różni producenci.
Ale np. jak bym chciał zakupić pape Swiss....a,  to jaką? Są różnice w gietkosci w niskiej temp. oraz grubosci?
 Inni producenci z rozsądną ceną?

----------


## fenix2

> Jaka pape kupić na izolacje  ,,chudziaka"?
> Pod ścianami mam pape Werne..a Extra ( zakupił moj wykonawca).Czy innego producenta papa zgrzeje sie z nią?
> Po przeczytaniu wiem, ze powinna to być papa na osnowie z welonu polistrowego a nie szklanego.
> Jest mnóstwo producentów. Pisane było wcześniej , ze są smierdzące i nie śmierdzące - różni producenci.
> Ale np. jak bym chciał zakupić pape Swiss....a,  to jaką? Są różnice w gietkosci w niskiej temp. oraz grubosci?
>  Inni producenci z rozsądną ceną?


Tak innego producenta się zgrzeje. Może być Swisspor np. Czarna mamba 3,5 lub 4mm najlepiej na SBS. Ja stosowałem ze Swissa u siebie i fajnie się kładła.

----------


## okojan

Ale czy wytrzymałość na temperatury ujemne podawane przy tych papach np. -5;-15;-20 jest bardzo istotna?

----------


## aleksander_a

Dołączę się do wątku z małym problemem.

Otóż był wylany chudziak, była połozona papa jako izolacja pod ściany. Prace te były wykonane późną jesienią zeszłego roku.
W międzyczasie powstał niemalże cały dom - wszystkie ściany, dach, okna, itp. oraz tynki.

Jednakże wiosną tego roku okazało się, że chudziak w wielu miejscach pokruszył się - porobiły się niemalże 'góry i doliny', poza tym był wylany nierówno. 
W związku z tym trzeba było wylać warstwę wyrównującą, która niestety przykryła całkowicie izolację poziomą pomiędzy chudziakem a ścianami.

Ponieważ lada dzień będę kładł papę, a wskazane jest aby papa łączyła się z tą izolacją poziomą pod ścianami (co w tym przypadku nie będzie miało miejsca), jaki polecacie najlepszy sposób na wykonanie tego dobrze?
Wykorzystać primer do posmarowania pasa ok. 10 cm na chudziaku i na ścianach i następnie położyć papę (jak to było wcześniej opisywane) czy w jakiś inny sposób?

Wszelkie porady mile widziane.

Dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> wskazane jest aby papa łączyła się z tą izolacją poziomą pod ścianami (co w tym przypadku nie będzie miało miejsca), jaki polecacie najlepszy sposób na wykonanie tego dobrze?


Brak ciągłości izolacji będzie tym samym co brak izolacji, wilgoć przed którą chcesz się zabezpieczyć będzie miała w najbardziej newralgicznym miejscu doskonałą drogę na ścianę.
Jeśli chcesz, aby było dobrze - trzeba wykuć, połączyć -przedłużyć izolację, zalać, skleić z izolacją chudziaka i położyć pozostałe warstwy. Jeśli będziesz miał pecha i tego nie zrobisz, a wilgoć spowoduje zagrzybienie ścian koszty będą znacznie większe.

----------


## slawekk1980`

> Dołączę się do wątku z małym problemem.
> 
> Otóż był wylany chudziak, była połozona papa jako izolacja pod ściany. Prace te były wykonane późną jesienią zeszłego roku.
> W międzyczasie powstał niemalże cały dom - wszystkie ściany, dach, okna, itp. oraz tynki.
> 
> Jednakże wiosną tego roku okazało się, że chudziak w wielu miejscach pokruszył się - porobiły się niemalże 'góry i doliny', poza tym był wylany nierówno. 
> W związku z tym trzeba było wylać warstwę wyrównującą, która niestety przykryła całkowicie izolację poziomą pomiędzy chudziakem a ścianami.
> 
> Ponieważ lada dzień będę kładł papę, a wskazane jest aby papa łączyła się z tą izolacją poziomą pod ścianami (co w tym przypadku nie będzie miało miejsca), jaki polecacie najlepszy sposób na wykonanie tego dobrze?
> ...


Jeśli nie budujesz na bagnach, poziom podłogi masz te kilkadziesiąt cm ponad  poziomem gruntu to nie widzę sensu aby teraz to kuć, zrób porządną izolację z wywinięciem na ściany i będzie dobrze, dla spokoju położyłbym jeszcze jako pierwszą warstwę styro 5 cm XPS-a.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Prześledziłam kilka wątków / idąc za wyszukiwarką/ odnośnie papy i podkładu pod nią na chudziaku. W związku z tym co piszecie weszłam na stronę Icopala, na atesty higieniczne i tam wyrażnie napisano do stosowania na zewnątrz, w piwnicach, garażach, na tarasach i balkonach. Czyli  nie stosować  w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych. Pozostaje pytanie co na chudziak przed położeniem ocieplenia?

----------


## slawekk1980`

Mogę podać swój przykład, ktoś juz z resztą o tym pisał na forum, mianowicie, najpierw pomalowałem cały chudziak dysperbitem, co by o nim nie pisać zawsze to jakaś ochrona przed podciąganiem kapilarnym, poza tym wygładza powierzchnię chudziaka, później położyłem piankę polietylenową taką jak pod panele 3 mm, wywiniętą nieco na ściany, pianka ta nie chłonie wilgoci, więc również stanowi barierę przeciwwilgociową, na to folia z atestem 0,3 mm i styropian. Żeby lepiej spać, jak już wyzej pisałem jako pierwszą warstwę położyłem jeszcze XPS-a.
Sprawdzałem, folia położona na piance nie ma szans na przedziurawienie, pianka ładnie amortyzuje jestem pewien że zda egzamin. Kładzie się to bardzo szybko.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki Sławek. Bardzo fajne rozwiązanie . Myślałam również o folii płynnej. Mam na to tylko 50m kw. więc wydatek nie astronomiczny. Reszta jest nad piwnicami więc aż tak kombinować nie muszę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rustin

Odświeżę temat.
Chcę położyć papę na poliestrze http://www.technonicol.pl/index.php/...standard-pv-s4
Papa podkładowa ale mimo to ma posypkę. Na papę pójdzie jeszcze folia jako odizolowanie od styropianu i dodatkowa izolacja gdyby była gdzieś źle zgrzana czy coś.
Jeżeli na tą posypkę da folię to będzie gorzej niż na samego chudziaka. Papa nie będzie zgrzewana do podłoża tylko na zakłady. Czy można w takim wypadku bez problemu i tak samo wygodnie zgrzewać papę posypką do dołu czy fizycznie jest to nie możliwe ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Odświeżę temat.
> Chcę położyć papę na poliestrze http://www.technonicol.pl/index.php/papy/papy-podkadowe-modyfikowane-sbs/59-mida-standard-pv-s4
> Papa podkładowa ale mimo to ma posypkę. Na papę pójdzie jeszcze folia jako odizolowanie od styropianu i dodatkowa izolacja gdyby była gdzieś źle zgrzana czy coś.
> Jeżeli na tą posypkę da folię to będzie gorzej niż na samego chudziaka. Papa nie będzie zgrzewana do podłoża tylko na zakłady. Czy można w takim wypadku bez problemu i tak samo wygodnie zgrzewać papę posypką do dołu czy fizycznie jest to nie możliwe ?


coulignon mi przerzucil Twoje pytanie  :smile:  
No i co ja mam teraz zrobic jak Ty na ta folie i pape uparty  :big tongue: 

Rozwaz jeszcze raz: Aquafin 1K lub podobny  :smile:  lub ale to juz grubo bedzie: Xypex Concentrate takie tam... uszczelnienie do tuneli metra np...

----------


## rustin

fighter1983  tylko cena papy będzie 2x mniejsza  :smile:  a jak by nie było to jest tylko podciąganie kapilarne a nie napór wody. Druga sprawa, jakoś nie mam przekonania do samej chemii , zapewno błędnie. Tak sobię myślę, co jak chudy beton gdzieś sobie pęknie pod obciążeniem , wtedy pęknie i ta masa. Myślałem właśnie dlatego o papie na poliestrze bo ona jest ponoć bardzo elastyczna.
Jeżeli znasz temat, odpisz na pw co o tym myślisz, tej całej sytuacji. Dzięki.

----------


## fenix2

> Odświeżę temat.
> 
> Jeżeli na tą posypkę da folię to będzie gorzej niż na samego chudziaka. Papa nie będzie zgrzewana do podłoża tylko na zakłady. Czy można w takim wypadku bez problemu i tak samo wygodnie zgrzewać papę posypką do dołu czy fizycznie jest to nie możliwe ?


Powinno się dać. Tylko nie łączysz tej papy z papą z pod ściany fundamentowej tu może być problem? Jesli nie łączysz to lepiej daj grubą folię i tyle.

----------


## rustin

Papa już kupiona. Papą będę dojeżdżał do izolacji poziomej ściany, czyli tej foli i będę kleił ją za pomocą lepiku na zimno.
Na to pójdzie folia wywinięta na ścianę.

Może tak być?

----------


## tomaszkoo

> Papa już kupiona. Papą będę dojeżdżał do izolacji poziomej ściany, czyli tej foli i będę kleił ją za pomocą lepiku na zimno.
> Na to pójdzie folia wywinięta na ścianę.
> 
> Może tak być?


I jak to wyszło? Lada dzień czeka mnie ten sam zabieg, muszę jakoś połączyć wywiniętą na ścianę papę termozgrzewalną z papą tekturową pomiędzy scianą fundamentu a betonu komorkowego. Niestety tekturowa to co wystaje jest mocno podarte i ma raptem z 2 cm.

Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej pomazać mazidłem, a pape zgrzewalna zgrzać do ściany powyżej izolacji poziomej, nad tą papą tekturową.

----------


## miko112

Witam! czy ktoś stosował papę MATIZOL FUNDAMENT SBS SUPER MONTAŻ ? ewentualnie czy możecie polecić jakąś tańszą alternatywę do Icopala fundament szybki profil sbs? Potrzebuje zrobić konkretną izolacje podłogi na gruncie, jaką papę polecacie ?

----------


## CityMatic

Szukaj po specyfikacji do Twojej "konkretnej" izolacji. To słowo nie ma nic do parametrów, ani wymagań Twojej izolacji więc czego oczekujesz?
Mogę Ci tylko napisać , że wykonanie izolacji systemowej użycie wszystkich poszczególnych elementów do jej wykonania powinno ( jeśli producent systemu w uczciwy sposób deklaruje parametry i przeznaczenie  swojego produktu),  zabezpieczyć przed warunkami jakimi ma odpowiadać dana izolacja w określonych przez ten system warunkach.

----------


## miko112

Znalazłam właśnie takie rozwiązanie http://scdl.icopal.pl/fundament.icop...232ar_2014.pdf choć niestety nie wszystkie jego elementy mogę zastosować, gdyż remontuje i np. do ławy nie zejdę żeby sobie położyć papę na fundament, mam też zaplanowany inny układ podłoża (pospółka, beton zbrojony, papa, 20cm styropianu, folia, ogrzewanie podłogowe, jastrych cementowy). Czy ktoś się może orientuje ile warstw papy się daje na wylewkę betonową przy zastosowaniu icopalu fundament szybki profil sbs? Zazwyczaj widziałam że daje się 2x papę na krzyż.

----------


## surgi22

Po co chcesz dawać na krzyż ( sprawa wiary ??  :roll eyes: )  .

----------


## miko112

Hehe nie no podobno lepiej dawać 2 warstwy, ale od pani z hurtowni dowiedziałam się że wystarczy jedna warstwa tej papy z icopala więc się na nią zdecyduje  :smile:  zaproponowała Icopal Fundament 4,0 Szybki Profil SBS za 32zł/m2 lub Icopal Fundament Antyradon 4,0 Szybki Profil SBS za 34,4zł/m2.

----------


## surgi22

http://www.if.pw.edu.pl/~pluta/pl/dy...z07/Radon2.pdf , poczytaj jak się obawiasz możesz dać Antyradon .

----------


## miko112

dzięki  :smile:  poczytałam, zastanowię się nad tym... może warto dorzucić trochę i mieć spokój.

----------


## Kemotxb

Ten Icopal strasznie drogi jest i masz 4mm grubości. A jak dasz tańszą papę dwie warstwy to masz np 2x3 mm czyli razem 6 mm i wyjdzie o połowę taniej niż za Icopala. Ja liczyłem jakiegoś Matizola 60 zł za 10 mkw (rolka) 3 mm grubości czyli 6 zł/mkw. Nawet jakbym dał 3 warstwy to i tak wychodzi 18 zl/mkw a będzie 9 mm grubości.

----------


## miko112

Zastanawiałam się nad tańszą papą, tylko obawiam się czy coś się z nią po jakimś czasie nie stanie np. czy nie popęka. Producenci tańszych pap dają gwarancje ok. 3 lat, a z icopala jest min. 50lat i to mnie zastanowiło... być może to tylko chwyt marketingowy, a może nie. Nie znam się na tym i chciałabym zrobić tak żeby było dobrze i nie chce do tego wracać.

----------


## surgi22

> Ten Icopal strasznie drogi jest i masz 4mm grubości. A jak dasz tańszą papę dwie warstwy to masz np 2x3 mm czyli razem 6 mm i wyjdzie o połowę taniej niż za Icopala. Ja liczyłem jakiegoś Matizola 60 zł za 10 mkw (rolka) 3 mm grubości czyli 6 zł/mkw. Nawet jakbym dał 3 warstwy to i tak wychodzi 18 zl/mkw a będzie 9 mm grubości.


Z 3 Matizów nie złożysz Mercedesa.

----------


## Kemotxb

Tylko że trzema matizami zrobisz milion km a mercedesem 400 tys i się rozleci. Tak samo i z merca trzech matizów nie zrobisz  :wink: . Icopal może i dobry jest ale przesadzili z ceną i trudno tutaj mówić o Mercedesie wśród pap bo sądząc po cenie to bardziej przypomina Bentley'a albo Rolls-royce'a czyli towar dla bogaczy. Macie inną droższą papę ?

----------


## surgi22

Nie chcesz nie kupuj . Nikt Cie nie zmusza. Matizem też dojedziesz, możesz mniej wygodnie ale dasz radę. 
Ps. pamiętaj że przy hydroizolacji jest zasada że jest ona tak mocna i trwała jak najsłabszy jej element. 
Te papy o których piszesz Matizol za 60 pln za 10m2 nie są dedykowane do fundamentów - przy Icopalu SBS fundamnet nie możesz jej obracać ,,do góry nogami'' , Matizol sbs fundament 3mm kosztuje ok 150PLN za 10m2 .  ( czyli ok 50% tego co Icopal ).  
Masz wybór: 3mm za 15pln/m2 - 10 lat gwarancji ,
                      4mm za 30pln/m2 - 50-99 lat gwrancji    
                       nie piszę o tym 9 mm za 18pln/m2 - bo to głupi pomysł i gwarancja pewnie 2-3 lata

----------


## AG_home

Również jestem na etapie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, ale nie całego chudziaka, tylko ściany fundamentowej od ściany właściwej (z Porothermu). Skłaniam się do dwóch warstw papy 3mm SBS na osnowie z poliestru położonej na uprzednio zrobionej izolacji 3x dysperbitem.

----------


## CityMatic

> Również jestem na etapie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, ale nie całego chudziaka, tylko ściany fundamentowej od ściany właściwej (z Porothermu). Skłaniam się do dwóch warstw papy 3mm SBS na osnowie z poliestru położonej na uprzednio zrobionej izolacji 3x dysperbitem.


Izolacja  przedstawia się solidnie ....tylko po co?
Lepiej SiplastPrimer i jedna warstwa papy 3,4 icopala i będzie super dobrze.

----------


## AG_home

Racja - dysperbit 3x wynika z tego, że ściany fundamentowe będę mial tym zaizolowane, więc od razu przejedzie się wierzch wieńca (u mnie ściana z bloczków betonowych zwieńczona jest wieńcem). Myślałem też na papą 5,2 mm - muszę to przeliczyć co wyjdze taniej tzn 1x 5,2mm czy 2x3mm. Jak cena porównywalna to zrobię 2x3mm.

----------


## surgi22

Zrób tak , potem połączysz tak na chudziaku  i jest OK.
Ale twój wybór.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Zrób tak


Wydałeś chyba majątek na tą papę Icopala ?

----------


## surgi22

Za mojego życia nie planuję zmieniać . A ceny dokładnej nie pamiętam bo to 5-6 lat temu było. 
Ps, miałem jakieś zniżki bo sporo jej brałem .

----------


## paweł 40

surgi22 a czym dodatkowo wymazałeś ściany?

----------


## surgi22

Siplast primer .

----------


## AG_home

Tu takie ogólne zestawienie. Źrodło: portal ekspertbudowlany

----------


## MichalPoti

> Zrób tak , potem połączysz tak na chudziaku  i jest OK.
> Ale twój wybór.


Czy tynkarze pozniej nie marudza na tą papę wywinieta na sciane?

----------


## CityMatic

Przecież jak widać to jest izolacja chudziaka.
Na to idzie jeszcze folia, ocieplenie(pewnie też nie mało , później wylewka-posadzka- jak tynkarze wejdą to nie będą się zastanawiać gdyż ich tynk tak nisko nie sięga.

----------


## CityMatic

> Zrób tak , potem połączysz tak na chudziaku  i jest OK.
> Ale twój wybór.


Muszę przyznać, że ta izolacja jest - rewelacyjna. Porządna, trwała i na lata - pogratulować wyboru i wykonania.  Lubię popatrzeć jak ktoś ma podobnie jak ja,......chociaż muszę przyznać, że u Ciebie jest lepiej.
Warto dodać wątek, aby pokazać czego się oczekuje po dobrej izolacji chudziaka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

> Czy tynkarze pozniej nie marudza na tą papę wywinieta na sciane?


Tak jak napisał CityMatic poszło na to 20 cm styro i 5-6 cm wylewki anhydrytowej przy tynkowaniu ścian 0 problemu.

----------


## surgi22

> Muszę przyznać, że ta izolacja jest - rewelacyjna. Porządna, trwała i na lata - pogratulować wyboru i wykonania.  Lubię popatrzeć jak ktoś ma podobnie jak ja,......chociaż muszę przyznać, że u Ciebie jest lepiej.
> Warto dodać wątek, aby pokazać czego się oczekuje po dobrej izolacji chudziaka.
> Pozdrawiam


Dzięki za ocenę - wykonane własnoręcznie - z chirurgiczną precyzją  :big grin:  :cool:

----------


## AG_home

Panowie, powiedzcie proszę co o tym myślicie: mi wykonawca powiedział, że nie powinno dawać się produktów ropopochodnych na chudziaka jako izolacji podłogi na gruncie. Oni twierdzą, że daje się folię którą wywija się na ściany. Dyskusja na ten temat wzięła się stąd, że jak dawali papę termozgrzewalną na ścianę fundamentową (odcięcię fundamentu od ścian domu) to chcieli uciać papę na równą szerokość pustaka (czyli bez dawania żadnego zakładu), bo powiedzieli, że i tak nie połączę tej papy z folią. Ja się pytam z jaką folią skoro zamierzam dać papę i tak się wątek rozwinął.

Jestem dopiero na wczesnym etapie SSO (murowanie), więc temat jeszcze przede mną. Żeby zostawić sobie furtkę na przyszłosć, kazałem im uciąć papę szerzej, więc wystaje mi jakieś 8 cm poza lico ściany (papa 33 cm szer a porotherm 25 cm). 

Dziękuję

----------


## Fosiarz

> Panowie, powiedzcie proszę co o tym myślicie: mi wykonawca powiedział, że nie powinno dawać się produktów ropopochodnych na chudziaka jako izolacji podłogi na gruncie. Oni twierdzą, że daje się folię którą wywija się na ściany. Dyskusja na ten temat wzięła się stąd, że jak dawali papę termozgrzewalną na ścianę fundamentową (odcięcię fundamentu od ścian domu) to chcieli uciać papę na równą szerokość pustaka (czyli bez dawania żadnego zakładu), bo powiedzieli, że i tak nie połączę tej papy z folią. Ja się pytam z jaką folią skoro zamierzam dać papę i tak się wątek rozwinął.
> 
> Jestem dopiero na wczesnym etapie SSO (murowanie), więc temat jeszcze przede mną. Żeby zostawić sobie furtkę na przyszłosć, kazałem im uciąć papę szerzej, więc wystaje mi jakieś 8 cm poza lico ściany (papa 33 cm szer a porotherm 25 cm). 
> 
> Dziękuję


Kolego, kładź na chudziaka 2 x papę i nawet się nie zastanawiaj. Wykonawca robi głownie to co mu wygodnie a nie co jest dobre dla ciebie. Jeśli kładłeś papę pod ściany to tak samo musisz położyć papę na podłogę by to wszystko sensownie ze sobą połączyć (nigdy nie połączysz dobrze papy z folią).
Ogólnie to zauważam od ładnych iluś lat głoszoną propagandę że folia jest lepsza od papy - gucio prawda. Folię bardzo łatwo uszkodzić przy kładzeniu (źle oczyszczone podłoże) a zważywszy na to że wykonawcy mają wszystko gdzieś i chcą jak najszybciej odwalić robotę to prawie na 100% położą ci folię na źle oczyszczone (ostre od zanieczyszczeń podłoże), po tym zaczną łazić i podziurkują ci folię - wtedy wszystko nadaje się do śmieci i nie spełnia zadania. Papa jest nieporównywalnie grubsza i elastyczna, nie ma takiego niebezpieczeństwa, oby dobrze ją zgrzać zwłaszcza na zakładach. Co do zdrowotności pap to szybciej dostaniesz raka od chemicznej żywności z marketów i sklepów niż od obecnie sprzedawanych pap która mają dużo bezpieczniejszy dla zdrowia skład niż kiedyś w dodatku już nie wchodzą w reakcję ze styropianem (papy asfaltowe). Jedyne co to trzeba zwrócić uwagę na ewentualne preparaty do gruntowania pod papę lub lepiki do łączenia (jeśli nie zgrzewasz). Muszą być wodorozcieńczalne bez rozpuszczalników (czyli np. Dysperbit i podobne/pochodne).

----------


## AG_home

Dzięki Fosiarz - zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%. Mnie folia nie przekonuje, nie mówiąc już o tym, ze nie da sie jej trwale połączyć z papą.
A na ścianę fundamentową dałem papę termozgrzewalną 4mm na osnowie SBS i powiem, ze jest ona nie do zdarcia.

----------


## Jan P.

> Dzięki Fosiarz - zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%. Mnie folia nie przekonuje, nie mówiąc już o tym, ze nie da sie jej trwale połączyć z papą.
> A na ścianę fundamentową dałem papę termozgrzewalną 4mm na osnowie SBS i powiem, ze jest ona nie do zdarcia.


SBS to uplastyczniacz nie osnowa. Jan

----------


## admiralbar

> SBS to uplastyczniacz nie osnowa. Jan


Jan jak zawsze celnie i rzeczowo.

Jak szukalem papy na dach to tez mi wciskali, pape wzmacniana sbs-em  :smile: 
- ale ja chce na osnowie poliestrowej
- jest tylko wzmacniana sbs-em  :smile: 
-ale SBS to uplastyczniacz, mnie chodzi o osnowe poliestrowa
- to nie ma, tylko z sbs 
 :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Trochę odgrzeję kotleta, ale dobry kotlet więc warto  :smile: 

Jestem na etapie zamawiania papy na izolację poziomą ścian fundamentowych i chudziaka. Chudy i ściany z wyjątkiem garażu są na jednym poziomie. Chcę dać 2x papa po ściany i 1x na chudego.

Teraz tak, icopal ma fundament szybki profil SBS, ale kosztuje to worek pieniędzy i coś czuję, że płacimy za marketing...tzn pewnie jest lepsza, ale nie tyle co droższa..

Czy ta papa UNI będzie dobra: UNI STANDARD PYE PV250 S40
http://matizol.pl/uni-standard-pye-pv250-s40/

Osnowa poliestrowa, SBS, 4mm, podkładowa, powinno być ok?

ICOPAL niby daje na Fundament Szybki Profil SBS dożywotnią gwarancję, a tu 7 lat, ale nie wiem, nie wiem...RÓŻNICA w cenie to około 4000zł przy 150m2

----------


## Kaizen

> RÓŻNICA w cenie to około 4000zł przy 150m2


To aż tyle dopłacają do tego Uni?. Ja Icopala sbs kupowałem w składzie po 11,5zł/m2 a w LM był wtedy bodaj po 9,5zł/m2.

----------


## Robaczywy

Zgadza się Kaizen, na ławy kupiłem  ICOPAL Szybki profil SBS PYE PV250 4,0 właśnie w LM za około 9zł / m2, ale tego już nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć.
Natomiast mówiłem teraz o ICOPALU ,który w nazwie ma 'fundament' i to  kosztuje 37zł / m2  :jaw drop:  , ma gwarancję dożywotnią, a poza tym to samo czyli SBS 4,0 poliestrowe
UNI, którego chyba kupię kosztuje 11zł /m2.

----------


## dzawadzk

Cześć,

To i ja się*podłączę.
Aktualnie mam do kupienia coś na izolację na fundamenty pod ściany.
Wykonawca sugerował folię*PVC, ale jakoś nie jestem przekonany.
Zastanawiam się nad rodzajem papy. 
Sugerowana papa na składzie gdzie się zaopatruję to Icopal SBS PYE 250 4,0mm.
Jednakże jakby nie patrzył jest to papa wierzchniego krycia.
Idealnym rozwiązaniem jest ICOPAL Fundament, jednakże nie jestem pewny czy to nie jest przesada.
Miałem również kłaść*papę na chudziak, ale może lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie kupienie Icopal Fundament pod ściany, a na chudziak filię*PE?
Wtedy koszt już nie będzie taki kosmiczny, a na fundamencie będzie izolacja fest.
A może jadnak Icopal SBS PYE 250 4,0mm się nadaje pod ściany, w końcu to ten sam materiał co ICOPAL Fundament (wiem, wiem inna technologia -m.in zabezpieczenie naporu wody od dołu, a nie góry).

Pzdr,
Damian

----------


## Kaizen

Icopal SBS PYE 250 4,0mm to nie jest dokładne określenie rodzaju papy.

----------


## dzawadzk

Chodziło mi o ICOPAL Baza PYE PV250 S4,0 s Szybki Profil SBS.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chodziło mi o ICOPAL Baza PYE PV250 S4,0 s Szybki Profil SBS.


Czyli baza - a nie wierzchniego krycia. Śmiało dawaj.

----------


## CityMatic

Najbardziej "skromnie" daj dwie warstwy poziomo na ściany , a potem na chudziak....tą z chudziaka pomiędzy te na ścianie i całość zgrzej ze sobą - na lata spokój  :smile: , a przynajmniej na Twoje  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

> Najbardziej "skromnie" daj dwie warstwy poziomo na ściany , a potem na chudziak....tą z chudziaka pomiędzy te na ścianie i całość zgrzej ze sobą - na lata spokój , a przynajmniej na Twoje 
> Pozdrawiam


Dopiero bedzie zabawy ze styropianem. Przy ścianie 12mm papy, dalej 4mm. A w miejscu  każdego zgrzewu prostopadłego do muru min 16mm (a tuż obok 4mm).

To nie cienka folia, żeby tyle warstw dawać. I tak trzeba pieścić styropian przy zgrzewach, zeby twardy styropian nie wisiał w powietrzu. Zastanawiam się nawet, czy nie lepiej dać EPS80, zebu zwiększyć szanse "wgryzienie" się zgrzewów w styro w czasie układania jastrychu.

----------


## dedert

Czy może ktoś wytłumaczyć jak to jest z papami termozgrzewalnymi? Niektórzy proponują tylko ułożenie na gołym betonie bez zgrzewania bo ściana i tak dociśnie/wyciśnie papę i doszczelni. Inni zgrzewają a inni używają gruntu i .. no właśnie. Czy używając gruntu pod papę taką papę się zgrzewa czy tylko układa gdy grunt jest mokry?

Ja mam jako grunt Botament Be901 gdzie napisane jest jako grunt pod papy ale nic więcej. Czy palnikiem nie odparzę takiego gruntu? Kolega z kolei używał jako grunt jakiegoś Abizola i na mokry grunt kładł papę i to wszystko. Może ktoś wytłumaczyć jak jest właściwie?

----------


## skrabi

Przeczytałem cały wątek i myślę o papie, ale znalazłem jeszcze taki produkt podobny do papy a w dobrej cenie.
Knauf Katja Sprint https://knauf.pl/produkty/knauf-membrana-katja-sprint
Ktoś ma doświadczenie z tym materiałem? Cena przyzwoita i montaż też bym sam ogarnął.

----------


## CityMatic

> Przeczytałem cały wątek i myślę o papie, ale znalazłem jeszcze taki produkt podobny do papy a w dobrej cenie.
> Knauf Katja Sprint https://knauf.pl/produkty/knauf-membrana-katja-sprint
> Ktoś ma doświadczenie z tym materiałem? Cena przyzwoita i montaż też bym sam ogarnął.


17 zł/m2.... wydaje się godna rozważenia, jeśli jest tym o czym piszą.

----------


## Buti

Na wiosnę będę zajmować się pracami wewnątrz mojego budynku.
1) Pod ścianami nośnymi jest papa icopal fundament 4.0 . Dom jest na płycie f.
Jako izolację na płycie chciałbym dać papę termozgrzealną i połączyć ją z papą pod ścianami (jest wypuszczona na 10cm). Zproponowana przez doradcę/dystrybutora została papa copal P Base 35 ww Speed Profile SBS. Czy ktoś miał z nią do czynienia? Co o tym sądzicie? Wg opisu technicznego wydaje się być ok. Nie ma posypki na górze.

2) CityMatic,
przeglądając zdjęcia z Twoich wpisów widać, że wywinąłeś pape na ścianę. Po co to jest? Dlaczego nie przygrzać papy do zakładu wystającego spod ściany. Ciągłość izolacji jest zachowana. Nie wiem czemu ma zapobiegać to wywinięcie na  ścianę.

----------


## CityMatic

> 2) CityMatic,
> przeglądając zdjęcia z Twoich wpisów widać, że wywinąłeś pape na ścianę. Po co to jest? Dlaczego nie przygrzać papy do zakładu wystającego spod ściany. Ciągłość izolacji jest zachowana. Nie wiem czemu ma zapobiegać to wywinięcie na  ścianę.


Z tego względu tak zrobiłem bo tynków nie było, gdyby tynkarze otynkowano ściany to tynk tworzyłby izolację o bardzo nierównej powierzchni, a to nie jest wskazane. Dodatkowo u mnie jest poziom "0" posadzki wewnętrznej dużo powyżej gruntu, izolacje poziome ścian są dwie, przedzielone cegłą pełną. A ułożyłem tak bo jest z zakładem czyli pomiędzy dwoma włożyłem papę tą co jest na posadzce i zagrzałem jest idealnie i szczelnie. Tym się nie trzeba sugerować, bo nie jestem wykładnią tego że co u mnie jest naj,ale  papa termo to najlepsza izolacja p.wilgoci jaka jest dostępna.

----------


## Buti

CityMatic,
Rozumiem, ze masz inną technologię wykonania i u mnie może być inaczej.
Prawie jestem zdecydowany na papę a czytam też o tej propozycji z posta powyżej marki Knauf.

Od zera do stropu teriva zrobiłęm we własnym zakresie. Teraz czas na środek. Ta izolacja w postaci papy musi być naprawdę wytrzymała by w trakcie robienia instalacji (np elektrycznej z obwodami ciągnietymi w rurkach po podłodze) móc po tym chodzić. Chyba, że najpierw zrobić a ptoem unieść by zgrzać papę. Jest na to jakiś złoty środek? Wydaje mi się, że w przypadku tajkeigo produktu jak Knauf zastępującego papę nie mogę sobie pozwolić na długotrawałe chodzenie po tym.

----------


## hubert1981

Żeby mieć spokój To Papa dobrej jakości.Na fundamenty.i na chudziaka.Stosuja Papę na fundamenty które smarujesz smoła/bitumem dla lepszego przylegania.Na papę nie stosuje się płyt eps tylko xpsTop30 min 10cn.ktory do papy kleisz na piankę lub klei minimalnej grubości.Papa na chudziaku  wywijania na ścianę i rogi X2 To taka izolacja oszczędza grubość i jakość izolacji termicznej pod wylewke.Zamiast 10-20cm eps100  z W)mK ,0,035 wystarcza 5-10cm z 0,044. Gdzie nadal wypada dać Styropian akustyczny by cieszyć się ciszą we własnym domu.EpS T STK 3cm z 0,045...Papa na chudziaku i fale Dunaju ? Dlatego ktoś mądry 25 lat temu wymyślił styrobeton który w Polsce jest nadal błędnie traktowany jak i wykonywany Papa GV przy jej zastosowaniu zwalnia i obiektywnego stosowania Folii SD której zadaniem jest  hamowanie paroizolacji i dyfuzji  cena takiej folii zaczyna się od 400zl 100 mb.  Więc Czy papa jest droga?

----------


## mmarkii

Izolacja chudziaka na gruncie - wykonawca proponuje papę Swisspor Czarna Mamba V60 S30 (3mm, osnowa z welonu szklanego).
Czy to jest ok na izolację chdziaka? Grunt piaszczysty, nie ma problemu z wodą. 

Na papę wykonawca proponuje później 1 warstwę folii budowalnej i później styropian EPS100.

----------


## CityMatic

> Izolacja chudziaka na gruncie - wykonawca proponuje papę Swisspor Czarna Mamba V60 S30 (3mm, osnowa z welonu szklanego).
> Czy to jest ok na izolację chdziaka? Grunt piaszczysty, nie ma problemu z wodą. 
> 
> Na papę wykonawca proponuje później 1 warstwę folii budowalnej i później styropian EPS100.


Dobre podejście - papa też niczego sobie - kiedyś nawet o niej myślałem ale była dostępna tylko w sieci i kupiłem  Icopal-a

----------


## Kaizen

> osnowa z welonu szklanego


https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/1...#comment-87808

_Z tego samego powodu nie najlepszym wyborem jest zastosowanie jako izolacji papy zbudowanej na osnowie z welonu szklanego (wszystkie papy z symbolem V60 lub V64 w nazwie). Papy te są mniej elastyczne (odporne na pękanie) niż zwykłe papy na tekturze. Polecałbym papy zgrzewalne podkładowe o grubości już od 3mm wykonane na osnowie z poliestru_

----------


## mmarkii

> https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/1...#comment-87808
> 
> _Z tego samego powodu nie najlepszym wyborem jest zastosowanie jako izolacji papy zbudowanej na osnowie z welonu szklanego (wszystkie papy z symbolem V60 lub V64 w nazwie). Papy te są mniej elastyczne (odporne na pękanie) niż zwykłe papy na tekturze. Polecałbym papy zgrzewalne podkładowe o grubości już od 3mm wykonane na osnowie z poliestru_




Tylko pytanie czy wyższa elastyczność ma w tym przypadku znaczenie? Chudziak jest względnie równy, papę stosuje się na poziomej powierzchni, bez załamań.

Ja dodatkowo, jeszcze przed położeniem papy posmarowałem "wszystkie kąty, rogi itd" masą asfaltową.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko pytanie czy wyższa elastyczność ma w tym przypadku znaczenie? Chudziak jest względnie równy, papę stosuje się na poziomej powierzchni, bez załamań.
> 
> Ja dodatkowo, jeszcze przed położeniem papy posmarowałem "wszystkie kąty, rogi itd" masą asfaltową.


Przeczytałeś cały wpis? Wiesz, o jakim powodzie mowa na początku cytatu?

----------


## Wojtek-82

Witam.
Gratuluję świetnie wykonanej roboty.
Proszę napisać jak Pan poradził sobie z nierównościami , które powstały na zakładkach papy.
U mnie są nierówności na zakładkach oraz nierówności wynikające z krzywego chudziaka. 
Czym Pan wyrównywał nierówności i uskoki  na papie, przed położeniem styropianu?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maaszak

> Witam.
> Gratuluję świetnie wykonanej roboty.
> Proszę napisać jak Pan poradził sobie z nierównościami , które powstały na zakładkach papy.
> U mnie są nierówności na zakładkach oraz nierówności wynikające z krzywego chudziaka. 
> Czym Pan wyrównywał nierówności i uskoki  na papie, przed położeniem styropianu?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nierównościami na zakładach niespecjalnie bym się przejmował, wylewka dociśnie styro i wyrówna. Aczkolwiek w trakcie układania styropianu jest to trochę upierdliwe. Ale m.in. dlatego właśnie jestem zwolennikiem hydroizolacji bezspoinowej bitumicznej (typu KMB) lub cementowej a nie papy (przynajmniej tutaj, papa pod ściany jak najbardziej to wygodny materiał i skuteczny).
Nierówności betonu należy niwelować przed położeniem hydroizolacji jeśli są duże. Ostre zadziory i strupy ściąć na płasko tarczą do betonu a resztę uzupełnić masami i szpachlówkami mineralnymi do napraw betonów (w wersji szybkowiążącej). 

Jeśli papa już jest położona to na nią można wylać samopoziom jak najcieniej (3-5mm). Nie musi to być super wytrzymałe, wystarczy że stworzy się taki pływający równy podkład pod styropian - będzie luksusowo. 
W biedniejszej wersji można podsypać i wyrównać czystym piaskiem. Ale przy bardziej intensywnej robocie i mniej zbornej ekipie ziarenka piasku mogą być zasysane między płyty styropianu i znowu będzie nierówno się gibać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Aczkolwiek w trakcie układania styropianu jest to trochę upierdliwe. Ale m.in. dlatego właśnie jestem zwolennikiem hydroizolacji bezspoinowej bitumicznej (typu KMB) lub cementowej a nie papy (przynajmniej tutaj, papa pod ściany jak najbardziej to wygodny materiał i skuteczny).


I wtedy jest tak (chyba, że ktoś zrobi minimum 3mm bitumicznej z zatopieniem siatki - czyli praktycznie wyprodukuje arkusz papy na miejscu - ale cena pewnie wyrwie z butów).




> Szlam nie nadaje się tam, gdzie są rysy czy pęknięcia (albo mogą się pojawić).
> Tak wygląda Kerakoll Aquastop Flex na schodkach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Żałuję. Pewnie jakbym dał na chudziaku, to bym nie żałował, bo bym nie widział. Ale taniej i lepiej dać papę.
> 
> ...

----------


## maaszak

> I wtedy jest tak (chyba, że ktoś zrobi minimum 3mm bitumicznej z zatopieniem siatki - czyli praktycznie wyprodukuje arkusz papy na miejscu - ale cena pewnie wyrwie z butów).


Minimum 2mm (2 warstwy po 1mm, łączne zużycie 3kg/m2). Nie trzeba zatapiać żadnej siatki, ewentualnie w miejscu pęknięcia (jeśli nie wykonuje się zszycia betonu) czy dylatacji, chociaż wygodniej i pewniej użyć taśmy hydroizolacyjnej. 
I tak, hydroizolacja to nie jest wiaderko dysperbitu za 80 PLN.

Siatki trzeba zatapiać w miejscach dużego nacisku, np. pod ścianami, tam faktycznie wygodniej i szybciej użyć papy. 

Beton podkładowy pod podłogę powinien być dobrej klasy, bez spękań, czyli nie żaden bieda "chudziak" z chudego betonu na słabo zagęszczonym zasypie. Wówczas nie ma problemów z położeniem żadnej hydroizolacji. Nawet mineralnej elastycznej, która ma mniejsze zdolności mostkowania rys niż wersje bitumiczne, ale jak ktoś boi się bitumów wewnątrz to taka izolacja to jedyne wyjście.

Izolacja mineralna masz położoną zwyczajnie niechlujnie. I pewnie za grubo w jednej warstwie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Minimum 2mm (2 warstwy po 1mm, łączne zużycie 3kg/m2). Nie trzeba zatapiać żadnej siatki, ewentualnie w miejscu pęknięcia (jeśli nie wykonuje się zszycia betonu) czy dylatacji, chociaż wygodniej i pewniej użyć taśmy hydroizolacyjnej.


A skąd wiesz czy/gdzie/kiedy chudziak peknie? Jak nie zalożysz, że w każdym miejscu może pęknąc, to wydasz kasę a szczelnie nie będzie. Samo smarowidlo to jakies 36zl/m2 nawet przy 2mm. Do tego ja bym sie przy siatce upieral. I pracochłonność większa niż zgrzanie papy na zakładach. A na deser jak hydroizolacja nie jest przyklejona to może na większej przestrzeni kompensować  przesuniecie szczeliny i trudniej bedzie ją przerwać (dlatego zgrzewanie papy do chudziaka to bląd).

----------


## maaszak

> A skąd wiesz czy/gdzie/kiedy chudziak peknie? Jak nie zalożysz, że w każdym miejscu może pęknąc, to wydasz kasę a szczelnie nie będzie. Samo smarowidlo to jakies 36zl/m2 nawet przy 2mm. Do tego ja bym sie przy siatce upieral. I pracochłonność większa niż zgrzanie papy na zakładach. A na deser jak hydroizolacja nie jest przyklejona to może na większej przestrzeni kompensować  przesuniecie szczeliny i trudniej bedzie ją przerwać (dlatego zgrzewanie papy do chudziaka to bląd).


Na słabym podłożu i papa nie pomoże. Jeśli beton jest dobrej klasy, prawidłowo wylany na odpowiednio zagęszczonej podbudowie i pielęgnowany, po 4 tygodniach co miało pęknąć to pękło (a nie ma tego dużo o ile w ogóle) - można izolować nawet szlamem sztywnym. Ale tak na wszelki wypadek dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej użyć czegoś co ma chociaż niewielką zdolność mostkowania rys. Bo tak samo nie masz pewności czy KAŻDY zgrzew papy wykonałeś absolutnie prawidłowo i nie ma tam jakiejś nieszczelności, jak nie teraz to później. 
Masę kładziesz dwukrotnie aby wyeliminować przypadkowe nieciągłości. Niektórzy papę też kładą dwukrotnie, ale tutaj akurat grubiej nie znaczny lepiej. Papą idzie szybciej na płaskich powierzchniach, ale przepusty i tak trzeba odpowiednio obrobić a i nie w każdy zakamarek czy narożnik da się dojść papą - masami może nie będzie szybciej, ale łatwiej bez doświadczenia i w pojedynkę.
Są plusy dodatnie i ujemne w każdym produkcie. Trzeba mieć świadomość wyboru. Papa i tak będzie z pewnością lepszą hydroizolacją niż jakaś folia budowlana.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na słabym podłożu i papa nie pomoże. Jeśli beton jest dobrej klasy, prawidłowo wylany na odpowiednio zagęszczonej podbudowie i pielęgnowany, po 4 tygodniach co miało pęknąć to pękło (a nie ma tego dużo o ile w ogóle) - można izolować nawet szlamem sztywnym. Ale tak na wszelki wypadek dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej użyć czegoś co ma chociaż niewielką zdolność mostkowania rys. Bo tak samo nie masz pewności czy KAŻDY zgrzew papy wykonałeś absolutnie prawidłowo i nie ma tam jakiejś nieszczelności, jak nie teraz to później.


Domy osiadają latami, nie tygodniami. Inaczej chudziak obciążony wylewką, ścianką działową a inaczej obciążone budynkiem, wiatrem i śniegiem fundamenty. Nigdy nie wiesz, czy/gdzie/kiedy pęknie.
Jakoś nie słychać o problemach ze zgrzewami papy na dachach. A tam bywa, że wiatr chce podnieść papę. Na chudziaku masz ją dociśniętą całkiem sporym obciążeniem (wylewka, ścianki działowe). Na dobrą sprawę to pewnie szczelnie by było nawet bez zgrzewania.

----------

